# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  موضوع مهم درباره سرنوشت سایت

## بابک زواری

چند وقت بود که میخواستم موضوعی رو مطرح کنم اما هر دفعه فکر میکردم که شاید
زیاد مناسب نباشه که من بخوام در کارهایی که بهم مربوط نمیشه دخالت کنم اما امروز
تصمیم گرفتم این مسئله رو پیش بکشم .
حقیقت اینجاست که بسیاری از ما وابستگی زیادی روی این سایت داریم و بسیاری از
دوستان هم نکات حساس و اشکال های موجود در پروژه های خودشون رو اینجا مطرح 
میکنن و جواب هم گرفته و یا در بعضی مواقع بی جواب میمانند .
اما از طرفی این سایت هزینه ای بسیار زیادی را هم دارد . هزینه هاستینگ ؛ هزینه 
خرید BandWidth اضافی ؛ هزینه اتصال تلفنی ؛ کارت اینترنت ؛ و مهم تر از همه وقتی
که بابت نگهداری سایت صرف میشود.
شاید متوجه شدید که در هفته گذشته ما برای مدتی دسترسی به سایت را نداشتیم 
و علت آن اتمام باند مصرفی بود و این مسئله برای پایان این ماه میلادی شدیدتر خواهد
بود .
حال اگر تمام پهنای باند در ابتدای ماه مصرف شود تکلیف شش هفت هزار کاربر چه خواهد
شد ؟ آیا دولت فکری برای ما کرده است ؟‌آیا سازمان یا نهادی کمکی خیر خواهانه خواهد
کرد؟
آیا بودن یا نبودن ما برای کسی جز خود ما اهمیت دارد ؟ 
از طرفی مدیر سایت چقدر میتواند برای ما هزینه کند ؟ من همین جا از ایشان میپرسم ؟
آقای کرامتی شما در حال حاضر چقدر در آمد از سایت دارید ؟‌ چقدر هزینه میکنید ؟ و تاکی
توان ادامه دادن دارید ؟
چاره ؟
من پیشنهاد میکنم که صندوقی برای این کار تاسیس بشه و هر کس هر اندازه که توان داره
کمک کنه تا حداقل هزینه های ما گردن یک نفر که بانی خیر شده و ما هم تا اینجا استفاده
کردیم نیافته .
یادمون باشه که این سایت متعلق به یک نفر آقای کرامتی نیست بلکه همه در اون شریک 
هستیم ؛ همه از اون استفاده میکنیم .
شما هم پیشنهاد بدید شاید فکر شما سازنده تر باشه

----------


## ramin_rp

به نظر من بهتره عضویت تو سایت پولی بشه

مثلا هر ماه 2000 که میشه سالیانه هر کس 24000 به نظر من کافی باشه اگر نبود بیشتر میدیم!

----------


## NOROOZY

حق با شماست بنده هم با شما موافقم اگه یه روزی اینجا تعطیل بشه برای برنامه نویسان این سایت جایگزینی نیست و این شرایط را هم بدست آوردن ساده نیست ولی به نظرم آقای کرامتی و بقیه دوستان با توجه به تجربیات بقیه سایتها به فکر این قضیه بوده اند ولی این پیشنهاد از طرف کاربران کار خوبی است   :تشویق:

----------


## ali643

شرمنده که اینا رو می نویسیم

1- نمی خواد تز پول دادن بدید چون اول خودتون جا می زنید
2- همین سی دی های برنامه نویس رو شما بخرید مشکل حله
3-به هیچ وجه فعالیت Warez تو سایت نکنید یا با pm سایت آدرس کامپوننت برا هم پرچم نکنید چون از این طرف سی دی ها فروش نمی ره وآقا مهدی در سایتو تخته می کنند
4-بیخود یه همچین تاپیک های رو باز نکنید چون به قول خودتون حجم سایت بالا می ره و هزینه هاستینگ رییس بالا میره


این جسارت منو ببخشید :oops:

----------


## بابک زواری

> 1- نمی خواد تز پول دادن بدید چون اول خودتون جا می زنید


به هیچ عنوان چون اگر قرار بشه همه کمک کنن منم هستم مضافا من خودم 
این پیشنهاد رو دادم و با آقای کرامتی هم صحبت کردم پس مطمئن باش من 
یکی جا نمیزنم

2


> - همین سی دی های برنامه نویس رو شما بخرید مشکل حله


من خودم جز اولین نفراتی بودم که CDهای عرضه شده رو خریدم 




> 3-به هیچ وجه فعالیت Warez تو سایت نکنید یا با pm سایت آدرس کامپوننت برا هم پرچم نکنید چون از این طرف سی دی ها فروش نمی ره وآقا مهدی در سایتو تخته می کنند


فعالیت Warez توی سایت نیست و اگر هم قرار باشه کسی روی این مسئله کار کنه 
چه اینجا چه هزاران سایت دیگه هست که کارشون رو انجام بدنو بدست آوردن کامپوننتها
برای هر کس آزاده.




> 4-بیخود یه همچین تاپیک های رو باز نکنید چون به قول خودتون حجم سایت بالا می ره و هزینه هاستینگ رییس بالا میره


این مسئله ایی هست که باید روش صحبت بشه یعنی این مسئله مهم به اندازه 
بعضی تاپیکهای بی ارزش که مطرح میشه نمی ارزه که روش صحبت بشه .

من فکر میکنم که حتی حق عضویت سالانه هزار تومان هم برای تمام هزینه ها کافی باشه

----------


## ramin_rp

سلام



> 1- نمی خواد تز پول دادن بدید چون اول خودتون جا می زنید 
> 2- همین سی دی های برنامه نویس رو شما بخرید مشکل حله 
> 3-به هیچ وجه فعالیت Warez تو سایت نکنید یا با pm سایت آدرس کامپوننت برا هم پرچم نکنید چون از این طرف سی دی ها فروش نمی ره وآقا مهدی در سایتو تخته می کنند 
> 4-بیخود یه همچین تاپیک های رو باز نکنید چون به قول خودتون حجم سایت بالا می ره و هزینه هاستینگ رییس بالا میره


دقیقا بعضی ها جنبه این چیز هارو ندارن

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

منم با این کار کاملا موافقم .درضمن سی دی های سایت هم گرفتم :P   :oops:

----------


## Sepidar

الان رییس کنار دست من نشسته و داره با تاسف این تاپیک رو میخونه و سر تکون میده
فرمودند: معلوم نیست سرنوشت سایت تا آخر این ماه چی بشه :cry: مگر اینکه .ثقعنمدمبهصثقفمثعنذفق
اینها اثرات کش رفتن کیبرد از دست سپیدار بود

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

سلام.

با تشکر از سپیدار،

راستش تو خونه هر وفت چشمم به این تاپیک میافتاد اینقدر متفکر (و سپس متاسف) میشدم که آخرش از دادن پاسخ بی خیال میشدم، اما امروز یک عاملی (سپیدار) به زور مجبورم کرد جواب بدم:

با این روندی که ما داریم پیش میریم تامین منابع (مالی، انسانی، و ...) دیگه داره برای من غیر ممکن میشه و هر روز فکر میکنم آیا آخر این ماه هم هنوز برنامه نویس پابرجا خواهد بود؟ (این سوالیه که باعث میشه بی خیال جواب دادن بشم).

برای کسایی که دست اندر کار مدیریت سایتهای وب هستند (فعلا از این نقطه نظر بررسیش کنیم) بگم تا ماه پیش ما ماکزیمم ماهی 3 گیگابایت ترافیک مصرف میکردیم، اما ماه گذشته رفتیم رو 8 گیگبایت، و طبق لوگها همه این ترافیک هم صرف فعالیت مفید شده است.
با این حساب ما پامون رو از گلیم ترافیک ماهیانه مون درازتر کردیم. 

همچنین فضای مصرفی سایت روز به روز داره بصورت تصاعد هندسی (سابقا تصاعد حسابی بود!) بالا میره. 

البته اینها بهایی است که *ما* میبایست برای توسعه فعالیتها و نزدیکتر شدن به هدف اصلی مون بپردازیم.

اما اینجا یک سوال پیش میاد: *این بها رو کی باید بپردازه؟*

لطفا به من نگاه نکنید، چون از عهده من دیگه خارج شده.


همتون میدونید که این سایت، سایت فقط من یا فلانی نیست، سایت همه کسانی است که اینجا به هر نحو فعالیت میکنند.
پس منطقیه که از یک نفر بخصوص (مثل من) نمیشه انتظار داشت که مثل سابق همه چی رو بعهده بگیره.

*این اخطار من به شماست: برنامه نویس رو به نابودیه!* 
و اگر یک فکر درست و حسابی برای توقف این رویه نشه همین روزها (شاید آخر همین ماه میلادی، شاید ماههای آینده) باید متاسفانه شاهد تعطیلی این مجموعه باشیم.

مشکلات ما عبارتند از:
 مشکل مالی (بشدت!) باز هم مشکل مالی؛ ...
تا بحال هم اگر این قضایا رو مطرح نکردم چون میترسیدم به حساب گدایی گذاشته شود، اما امروز همون دوست فوق الذکر بهم یادآوری کرد که اینجا یک مجموعه شخصی نیست؛ سایت همه اعضای برنامه نویسه. 

اینها رو گفتم که نگید نگفتی. بقول معروف از ما گفتن بود... ؛ راه حلش هم با شما.

یا حق.

----------


## Gladiator

سلام ؛

آقای کرامتی عزیز ٬‌ همینجا جا داره بدون رودر وایسی هزینه نگهداری و غیره سایت رو سر انگشتی اعلام کنی که فقط یک اختار ساده نباشه ٬‌ چون با این وارنینگ شما در پایان این ماه که هیچ در پایان ماههای آتی هم خبری از همفکری و همکاری ویزیتورهای سایت نخواهیم داشت .

هزینه ها رو اعلام کن .

موفق باشی .

----------


## Hidarneh

الان دو ساعتی هست دارم روی این موضوع فکر می کنم . هیجی هم به ذهنم نرسید . هر چی مدیر سایت بگه

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

من هم شخصا هرچی اقای کرامتی عزیز بگه قبول دارم.
بگوشیم دوست عزیز. :oops:

----------


## بابک زواری

بهتره زودتر نتیجه بگیریم نه اینکه مثل بقیه امور دولتی صحبت کنیم و صحبت کنیم 
تا آخر هم که کار از کار گذشت افسوس بخوریم ؛
حق عضویت خوبه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ موافقید ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
شما تعداد اعضا رو در نظر بگیرید ؛ ما فرض کنیم یک چهارم این افراد فعال هستند
پس حاضرند برای استفاده هزینه پرداخت کنند .
از طرفی برای جذب نیروهای تازه تر میتوان بعضی قسمتهای سایت بطور محدود
باز باشه تا اگر کسی دید و پسندید ؛ بعد از پرداخت حق عضویت بتونه استفاده کنه.
اگر به جواب نرسیم تصمیمات گرفته شده توسط مدیر باعث رنجش و یا احیانا فرض
بر به شور نگذاشتن مسئله نشه .
کاملا دموکراسی برقراره  موافق ها ؛ مخالف ها ؛ پیشنهادی ؟ انتقادی ؟ بابا یک
موضوع الکی بعضی مواقع تا چند صفحه جواب میدن ؛ پس چرا برای این موضوع
مهم معطلید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
چند وقت پیش تاپیکی بود که *روزی چند بار به این سایت سر میزنید ؟* خیلی ها 
اون موقع سینه چاک بودند اما حالا چی ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
این گوی و این میدان

----------


## mandana_p

هر تصمیمی گرفته بشه منم هستم ، چون تا حالا از این سایت و دوستان خیلی چیزها یاد گرفتم 

پس برای نگه داشتنش هم تلاش می کنم :kiss:

----------


## Hidarneh

حق عضویت نمی تونه ملاک خوبی باشه . مثلا فرض کنیم یکی مثل عمو اینپی . حق عضویت بده جواب سوالات رو هم بده مقاله هم ترجمه بکنه و ... خب مگه بیکاره بیاد حق عضویت هم بده . راه حل پیشنهادی من پولی کردن post هاست . اگر کسی سوالی می کنه باید هزینه ارسال سوال و همینطور هزینه دریافت جواب رو بده . اینجوری هم هزینه ها در می آد هم کسانی که جواب می دن یه دلخوشی اندکی دارن . البته یکم کار بیشتر می بره ولی منطقی تره . اگر کسان دیگری هم موافق این بودن ریزه کاری هاش رو هم می گم .

----------


## sh

من با حیدرانه موافقم

----------


## ali643

> راه حل پیشنهادی من پولی کردن post هاست


اینم فابده نداره
اینجوری فعالیت افراد سایت به صفر می رسه کسی نمیاد جواب بده 

آقا مهدی حکم جهاد رو صادر کن
*هرچی مدیر بگه ما همون کارو می کنیم*

میشه هم یک بخش درستو حسابی ایجاد کرد که یه سری اطلاعات درستو حسابی و توپ در هر زمینه ای داخلش ریخت
هر کی که کمک کرد دسترسی داشته باشه

----------


## MFCGalaxy

> خب مگه بیکاره بیاد حق عضویت هم بده .


    در این مورد یک حقیقت غیردموکراتش اینه که حاج مهدی اصولا از بروبکس کافی شاپ صدف پول نخواهد گرفت  :mrgreen: ... ولی حالا اگر بخواهیم این پول نگرفتن را قانونمند کنیم میتونیم این قانون را بگیم که : 
* مدیران بخشها از پرداخت حق عضویت معاف هستند*    ....

در حال حاضر اینجا بیش از 6000 عضو دارد که در بدترین بدترین حالت بگیم 500 تا عضو فعال داشته باشه  :shock: 
اگر حق عضویت شش ماهه را 2000 بگیریم فکر کنم مشکلات حل بشه ... البته با این دید که این پولها هزینه ی نگهداری سایت شود و صرف خرید باغ پسته نشود  :wink: 

بهر حال ما همه به برنامه نویس عادت کرده ایم و سخت است که آنرا از دست بدهیم :heart:  ... و حاضریم که هزینه ای عادلانه و معقول هم پرداخت کنیم ...( در همون حد که گفتم ) .... else خب مجبوریم که بی خیالش بشیم. :skull:

----------


## Hidarneh

انگاری همشو نخوندی



> اگر کسی سوالی می کنه باید هزینه ارسال سوال و همینطور هزینه دریافت جواب رو بده

----------


## Best Programmer

سلام
من دو تا ایده دارم :
1: مشارکت با فروم های دیگر:
برخی از دوستان حتما در دیگر فروم های ایرانی هم عضو هستند و برخی از این فروم ها در برخی مباحث خوب به بالا هستند حالا آقای کرامتی سعی در سرشکن کردن هزینه ها با این فروم ها بکند یهنی اینکه JOIN بشویم
2: شرایط پولی :
بگذارید یک مثال بزنم : مثالا من سوالی مطرح میکنم و دوست دیگری پاسخی میدهد حالا این پاسخ دهنده می تواند با یک کلیک بر روی یک CheckBox  دسترسی به جواب را فقط برای کاربرانی قراردهد که پول پرداخت کرده اند در این حالت ارایه دهنده جواب مجبور میشود که پول بپردازد و هنوز برخی از جواب ها که از ارزش کمتری برخوردار هست Free میباشد .

----------


## ali643

> در این مورد یک حقیقت غیردموکراتش اینه که حاج مهدی اصولا از بروبکس کافی شاپ صدف پول نخواهد گرفت


اگه اینجوری هست برو دروازه تهران سوار ماشین شو برو کافی شاپ تا از تو هم پول ندی
اونجا جای که بچه ها با هم  و با نظرات و عقاید هم  اشنا می شوند 
خواهشا مسائل کافی شاپ رو به اینجا ربط نده :مخالف: 




> اگر حق عضویت شش ماهه را 2000 بگیریم فکر کنم مشکلات حل بشه


جون تو جونت کنند آخرش داری اصفهانی هستی بابک خان




> البته با این دید که این پولها هزینه ی نگهداری سایت شود و صرف خرید باغ پسته نشود


 نه اینکه اون روز تا حالا هزینه ها رو شما پرداختی و سرت کلاه رفته 




> حاضریم که هزینه ای عادلانه و معقول هم پرداخت کنیم ...( در همون حد که گفتم ) .... else خب مجبوریم که بی خیالش بشیم.


بابک جون من هزینه تو رو ردیف می کنم به شرطی که طز بیخودی ندی :سکوت:  و رو عصاب منو برو بچ رژه نریییییی :evil2:

----------


## kia1349

آقا پولیش کنید بهتره
وقتی این سایت از کار بیافته اونوقت خیلیها پیش خودشون میگن ای کاش میشد با پرداخت مبلغی دوباره این سایت راه می افتاد
نمیدونم چرا این حاج مهدی توی بعضی از مسائل این پا و اون پا میکنه
بابا اگه پولیش کنید و بعضی از جوابها رو به قول یکی از دوستان فقط برای کاربرانی که پول داده اند فعال کنید اونوقت خیلی از پستهای بیخود و الکی هم حذف میشه حجم الکی تکستها بالا نمیره و تعارفات روزمره هم حذف میشه
خدائیش حاج مهدی شما بگو که چقدر مطالب داریم که فقط مال دعواهای بیخودی است
من از همون روز اول شروع بکار این سایت توش عضو شدم و به هیچ وجه راضی نمیشم که در این سایت بسته بشه
آقا اگه میشه حتی بیائید دوره های آموزشی برگزار کنیم تا یه مقداری از هزینه سایت رو پوشش بده
به هر حال هرچی حاج مهدی بگه

----------


## Sepidar

دوستان سلام

شاید برای اینکه سر انگشتی دستمون باشه که هزینه های سالیانه سایت چقدره (بنا به گفته آقای کرامتی)، دونستن این اعداد و ارقام بد نباشه:
هزینه سرور با توجه به پهنای باند و همچنین حجم رو به رشد دیتابیس سایت حداقل 200 هزار تومانهزینه اینترنت 12*50=300 هزار تومانتلفن 6*120=720 هزار تومانپشتیبانی 12*100=1.2 میلیون تومانکه میشه حدود 2.5 ملیون تومان سالیانه.

فرض کنیم با رییس چک و چونه زدیم و تا سالی 2 ملیون کشیدیمش پایین. بعدش چی؟ محلهای احتمالی تامین هزینه:
تبلیغات سایت، حداکثر 12*25=350 هزار تومانفرض کنیم 200 تا کاربر باشن که حاضر شن سالی 3 هزارتومان حق عضویت بدن میشه 200*3= 600 هزار تومانسی دی های برنامه نویس حداکثر سالی 30 تا فروش میره، متوسط 15 هزار تومان. سرجمع میشه 30*15=450 هزار تومانکلهم اجمعین میشه سالی 1.4 ملیون تومان (خوشبینانه ترین حالت).
سوال اینه: باقیش چی؟

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

من نظرم رو قبلا گفتم.



پیشنهاد تعطیلی بخشهایی مثل چت و جوک رو هم می دم چون برای پایین آوردن bandwidth لازمه.

----------


## hosseinzadeh

سلام
چه طوره هر کس 15 روز یا یک ماه عضو سایت شه به صورت Trial بعد اگه خواست ماهی 2000 تومان بده. :flower:

----------


## Sepidar

> سلام
> چه طوره هر کس 15 روز یا یک ماه عضو سایت شه به صورت Trial بعد اگه خواست ماهی 2000 تومان بده. :flower:


اینجوری در سایت مرد هزار سایت مردان و زنان هزار آی دی بوجود خواهند آمد




> حاضرند برای استفاده هزینه پرداخت کنند .


دقیقا مساله اینه که یواش یواش بچه ها پول دادن رو تعطیل میکنند. یه چی بگم ناراحت نشید. اما الان همه داغن. باید دید بعد 1 سال کیا پول میدن و حاضرن بیان




> پیشنهاد تعطیلی بخشهایی مثل چت و جوک رو هم می دم چون برای پایین آوردن bandwidth لازمه.


مگه چند درصد از پهنای باند مال این 2 تا بخشه؟ مگه اساسا چند درصد از هزینه ها مال پهنای بانده؟

----------


## Mohammad S

به نظر من اگر ماهانه 1000 تومان دریافت شود کارمان راه بیافتد. یا حتی هر 2 ماه 1000 تومان که می شود ماهی 500 تومان. فکر نکنم کسی برای 500 تومان مشکلی داشته باشد. 
با توجه به مطلب فوق بحث Trial هم که منتفی است. ولی برای آشنایی افرادی که با این سایت آشنا نیستند بهتر است بعضی بخشها مجانی باشد. حتی می توان به صورت Trial ولی برای 2 یا 3 روز باشد ولی بعد از این مدت ID آنها غیر فعال شود.
و اما  برای اینکه کاربران به دردسر نیفتند که بخواهند هر ماه به بانک رفته و حق عضویت خود را پرداخت کنند، با توجه به طرح دوم (500 تومان برای هر ماه) هر کس به همان اندازه که پول داده بتواند به همان مدت زمان از سایت استفاده کند.   :idea: 
فقط تنها مشکلی که وجود دارد برای مسوولین سایت و انجمنها و کسانی است که در تهران سکونت دارند که باید به کمک جناب کرامتی بروند برای بررسی درخواستهای رسیده برای عضویت و بررسی اینکه آیا پول به حساب وارد شده یا نه.

به امید روزی که یک فرد خیر پیدا شود تا ما راحت شویم  :twisted:  :lol:

----------


## h_rezaei

> تا بحال هم اگر این قضایا رو مطرح نکردم چون میترسیدم به حساب گدایی گذاشته شود،


 به هیچ وجه. آقای کرامتی عزیز شما که مدیون ما نبودی که بخواین برای ما  این همه هزینه کنید . (گر چه الان ما به شما مدیونیم )   ولی  من یه اشکالی که  به کار شما دارم اینه که plan  اقتصادی مناسبی ندارید (این طور که من برداشت می کنم )
مطمئنا با فروش ebook  و کامپو ننت هم نمی توان از پس هزینه های این سایت در آمد . حق عضویت هم راه حل کارآمدی نیست چون میزان و نوع استفاده افراد را در آن نمی توان لحاظ کرد . (حد اقل با پیشنهاد فعلی )
مشکل اینه که ذهنیت مالی/ اقتصادی برای اکثر اعضای سایت وجود نداره . اکثرا نه حاضرند هزینه بکنند نه به طلب سود مادی تو این سایت مطلب پست می کنند . 
مادامی که چنین ذهنیتی پارادایم قالب سایت نباشد هیچ راه حلی به ثمر نخواهد نشست .
*من فکر می کنم راهکار بهینه در این خصوص ایجاد یک مدل هزینه- درآمد برای اعضای سایت است* . مدلی که اعضای سایت  بتوانند هم کسب درآمد کنند (اگرچه اندک ) هم برای استفاده از خدمات سایت هزینه کنند . 
برنامه نویس به جای پاتوق تفریحی برنامه نویسان می تواند تبدیل به یک  بنگاه   اقتصادی(با تجمع بیش از 5 هزار برنامه نویس) شود .  
چرا فعالیت اقتصادی در سایت را آزاد نمی کنید؟ چه ایرادی دارد اگهی دادن در سایت معطوف به هزینه باشد؟ فلانی از  اینترنت چند تا ebook  دانلود کرده خودش بفروشه ولی برای درج اگهی فروشش باید به گردانندگان  سایت هزینه بپردازه و احتمالا سودش هم چون بیشتر از هزینه ای ست که کرده بنا براین با رقبت هزینه می کند .
چرا باید جواب دادن به سوالات فنی رایگان باشد؟ چرا اگهی تدریس دوره های تخصصی در سایت به چشم نمی خورد ؟و....
اگر دنبال بقای این سایت هستید باید به طور جدی سرمایه و نیروی انسانی اعضای سایت را به جریان بیندازید . آنهم با ارائه یک مدل دو طرفه .

----------


## binyaz2003

با سلام
به نظر من گرفتن حق عضویت خوبه اما مدتش مثلا هر شش ماه باشه که هر ماه قرار نباشه بریم بانک 
بعدش هم تعطیل کردن بخشهایی که بدرد زیادی نمی خورند 
بعد بعدش هم


> چرا فعالیت اقتصادی در سایت را آزاد نمی کنید؟ چه ایرادی دارد اگهی دادن در سایت معطوف به هزینه باشد؟ فلانی از اینترنت چند تا ebook دانلود کرده خودش بفروشه ولی برای درج اگهی فروشش باید به گردانندگان سایت هزینه بپردازه و احتمالا سودش هم چون بیشتر از هزینه ای ست که کرده بنا براین با رقبت هزینه می کند . 
> چرا باید جواب دادن به سوالات فنی رایگان باشد؟ چرا اگهی تدریس دوره های تخصصی در سایت به چشم نمی خورد ؟و....


بعد از همه اینها هم هر چه زودتر آقای کرامتی نظرشون رو بدن

----------


## *IsRaEl*

> راه حل پیشنهادی من پولی کردن post هاست . اگر کسی سوالی می کنه باید هزینه ارسال سوال و همینطور هزینه دریافت جواب رو بده


موافقم!

----------


## MFCGalaxy

انگار روی همون 2000 تومان توافق هست ...

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛

مقدمتا" عرض کنم که شاعر در اینگونه مواقع میفرماید :

_گر کچل هستی و کور و شَل و گُنگ
به سوی خانهء لیلی ... حافظا !_

قبل از اینکه عرایض خودم رو به تفصیل و کتبا" عرض کنم ، لازمه در همون راستا چند خطی کامنت وار ذیل فرمایشات دوستان حاشیه ای بزنم :




> مگه چند درصد از پهنای باند مال این 2 تا بخشه؟ مگه اساسا چند درصد از هزینه ها مال پهنای بانده؟


الف- یقینا" بخش قابل توجهیش ! با یه نگاه اجمالی میتونی ببینی که *بخشهای چت و مطالب بی ربط در همین مدت کوتاه راه اندازی تقریبا" هشت هزار تا هیت دارن در حالیکه شلوغ ترین بخش سایت یعنی بخش دلفی با قریب به یک سال فعالیت حدود ده هزار تا هیت داره . دقیقا" به همین ترتیب میشه محاسبه کرد که قریب به شصت درصد هیتهای فعلی سایت اصولا" ربطی به مفاهیم برنامه نویسی ندارند* .

ب- طبیعیه که مسئله مالی از چند بخش تشکیل شده که یکیش Data Transfer و محدودیتهای مرتبط است و کاهش هزینه ها بخش میتونه هزینه کل سایت رو کاهش بده ، برای مطالعه ادامه این تیکه به بخش دوم عرایض بنده مراجعه کن . من قویا" با پیشنهاد برادر مؤمن و متعهد ، دلفی کلینیک موافقم . فعلا" بجای یک  Programmer's Forum یک Programmer's Fun Club داریم !

_( تذکر نا مربوط : نمیدونم بار چندمه اینو دارم میگم که بکار بردن و متداول شدن کاربرد عبارت  پهنای باند بجای Monthly  allowed Data Transfer محصول فعالیت سیب زمینی/پیاز فروشهای سابق در عرصهء صنعت هاستینگ است !! دیگه از شما ها انتظار نمیره از همون ادبیات استفاده کنید )_



> اگه پولیش کنید و بعضی از جوابها رو به قول یکی از دوستان فقط برای کاربرانی که پول داده اند فعال کنید اونوقت خیلی از پستهای بیخود و الکی هم حذف میشه حجم الکی تکستها بالا نمیره و تعارفات روزمره هم حذف میشه


تو یه محیط ایده آل دقیقا" همین اتفاق خواهد افتاد . لیکن مطمئنا" میدونی که "ایران" ، برای هیچ مسئله ای یک بستر ایده آل نیست ! *Commercial شدن سایت ، مساوی است با تعطیلی سایت* . دلائل رو ذیلا" خواهید دید .





> آقا مهدی حکم جهاد رو صادر کن 
> هرچی مدیر بگه ما همون کارو می کنیم


راستش قبل از این حاجی برای یه جهاد دیگه حکم بده ، به حقیر حکم داده بود ، یه حالی به دوستداران وارز که مطالب این سایت رو میرن تو فرومهای دیگه Copy/Paste میکنن ( و دریغ از یک لینک ناقابل ) و شب تا صبح در حال ایجاد ترافیک بیخودی روی این سایت و همزمان deface کردن سایتهای Php-Nuke Powered هستند ، بدم . لیکن حس و حالش نبود . گفتم مقدمه اش رو اینجا عرض کنم تا ذهن برخی دوستان آماده بشه ان شاء الله سر فرصت تکمیلش میکنم !


اصل عرایض این حقیر :

در حالت ایده آل ( چنانکه عرض شد ) ایجاد یک محیط علمی و البته تجاری میتونه باعث سودآوری و افزایش پویائی بشه ، و همونطوری که برادر مؤمن و رزمنده حاج آقای رضائی فرمودن ، میتونه باعث ایجاد تعامل مفید و مثبت بین گردانندگان سایت و اعضا بشه اما این اتفاقات حداقل اینجا نخواهد افتاد ، به دلائل زیر :

- تعداد افراد حرفه ای * اینجا ، محیطهائی مثل اینجا ، و اصولا" مملکت عزیزمون به کمی بیشتر از صفر مثبت میل میکنه
- دکترین پیش فرض ذهن کاربران ایرانی عضو در چنین سایتهائی ، یک فروم برنامه نویسی رو اینطور تعریف کرده : *شکارگاه کامپوننت مجانی*!
- ارزش و اهمیت ( با هر Approach ای ) مسائلی که اعضاء بهش میپردازن *چنان نیست* که بخاطرش هفته ای/ماهی/سالی یه مبلغ نسبتا" قابل توجه ** بپردازن
- کاهش *کالیبر* و افزایش انگیزه برای جستجوی راههای مفت و هلو ، هنگام برخورد با موانع تجاری ، و افزایش نمائی کالیبر و کاهش لگاریتیمک انگیزه برای جستجو و خرج کردن خلاقیت ، هنگام وجود منابع مفت و صلواتی یکی از خصائص بیلت این ِ  ایرانی ها است .
- وجود فرومهای فارسی متعدد برای *گذران وقت*
- وجود FTP سرورهای متعدد جهت *دریافت کامپوننت* با سورس
- وجود هاب های متعدد برای دریافت FastReport *رایگان* همراه با سورس !!
- وجود وب سایتهای متعدد چینی و کره ای برای دریافت کتابهای انگلیسی ( جهت ایجاد کردن یک کتابخانهء لوکال و احیانا" فروختن آنها به علاقه مندان )
- و ...

* : حرفه ای به کسی اطلاق میشه که در حال فعالیت و کسب در آمد در یک حوزهء مشخص است .

** : احوط آن است که دوستان علاقه مند به محاسبه اندکی دقت کنند : سایت برنامه نویس حدود پنج شش هزار تا کاربر ثبت شده داره اما بطور قطع اعضاء فعالش از حدود بیست - سی نفر بیشتر نیستند . ( حتی روی عدد سی هم نمیتونم فکر کنم ) حالا اگر هزینهء اعلام شده یعنی سالی فی المثل دو میلیون تومان رو در نظر بگیریم ، مدیران و افراد فعالی که قربه الی الله ( یا مثل این حقیر فقط برای دل خودشون ) اقدام به پاسخگوئی به سوالات و ... میکنند رو حذف کنید ( چون در غیر این صورت که سناریوی احمقانه ای خواهد شد ) به عدد تقریبی ماهی ده هزار تومان برای هر کاربر میرسیم تا هزینه های سایت به مفهوم واقعی هندل بشه . آیا فکر میکنید چند نفر این هزینه رو خواهند پرداخت ؟ برای کسب کدام مزیت ؟ پاسخ چه سوالاتی ؟ به نتیجه رسیدن کدام پروژه نرم افزاری ؟ ... ؟ ... ؟ ...!؟

اگر از تعارف بگذریم ، "اغلب" اعضاء این سایت ، و سایر سایتها، به عنوان یک نمونهء آماری نسبتا" قابل وثوق از اهالی IT ایران ، حتی کاربران نیمه حرفه ای کامپیوتر هم نیستند ، دیگه برنامه نویسی بیاد بخوره توی سر بنده ! با یه نگاه اجمالی به سوالات و جوابها این مسج بورد ، سایتهائی از این دست ، محیطهای علمی واقعی مملکتمون ، خصوصا دانشگاهها ، میشه به این نتیجه رسید که ، همانطور که خرج کردن ده هزار تومن برای لحیم کردن یک دو زاری ، عاقلانه نیست ، صرف وقت و انرژی بیشتر از قد و قواره چنین محیطهائی هم باعث ضرر مالی/زمانی است . قصد و نیت بنده - خدا نکرده - تحقیر فعالان و اعضا چنین محیطهائی نیست ( که خودمم یکی از اونها هستم ) بلکه هدف ، ارائهء یک Vision واقعی است از آنچه که هست ، بدون اینکه الکی خودمون رو تحویل بگیریم و مثل روزهای آغازین دفاع مقدس ، با حرارت از حاج مهدی تقاضای حکم جهاد کنیم که بریم بانک ملی و مثلا هزار تومن پول بریزیم به حساب تا سالی دو میلیون تومان هزینه رفع و رجوع بشه ! واقعیت اینطور خواهد بود که ماه اول ، دوستان مدیر و احتمالا" سه-چهار نفر دیگه باقی خواهند موند ( و بقیه دوستان : هیچ خیالی نیست ، جاهای دیگه ) و ماه دوم دیگه فقط حاج مهدی است و حوضش .

همونطوری که قبلا" تو یه بحث مشابه - البته در بخش پراتکتد مدیران - عرض کردم ، عمومیت اعضای چنین سایتهای ( که فعلا سه چهار تا سایت اینطوری فعال هستند ) رو قشر جوان 17-25 ساله تشکیل میدن که اکثریت قریب به اتفاق یک شغل حرفه ای و مشخص مرتبط به برنامه نویسی ندارند ( که حاضر باشند برای رفع مشکلاتشون و عقب نیفتادن از تایم لاین و گرفتن حقوق آخر ماه ، بیان و ده هزار تومن خرج اینجا کنن ، به این امید که شاید به پست یک فروند اکسپرت بخورن و جوابشون رو بگیرن و رستگار بشن ) بلکه همگی به "کامپیوتر" و مسائل مرتبط با اون " علاقه مند" هستند و بخشی از اونها در حوزه های مختلف و مربوط به کار مشغول هستند . اینجا با Experts - Exchange فرق میکنه برادر ! مبادا تصمیمی گرفته بشه با دور نمای یک وجب و فردا که تریپ ضایع شد ، دیگه نه از تاک نشان مانده باشد نه از تاکنشان .


جمع بندی الف : تبدیل چنین محیطهائی به یک روند غیر رایگان صرفا" به تعطیل شدن خواهد انجامید .


*چه باید کرد ؟* جواب بنده به این اینه که بجای تعریف یک هزینه و جستجو برای نحوهء هندل کردنش ، با توجه به مطالب فوق ، راه حل واقع بینانه کاهش هزینه است . در کنار صدها وبلاگ فارسی که اغلب به انتشار خزعبلات بی ربط ( و بعضا تک و توک مفید ) میپردازن و یکی دو تا فروم دیگه که از قد و قواره HTML و CSS بالاتر نیستند ( نهایتا" هک کردن PhP-Nuke و الصاق عکس پورن وسط سایت و ارائه توصیه های امنیتی بعد از اون ) ، اینحا به همت حاج مهدی و سایر اعضاء فعال ، از دو سال و خورده ای قبل تا بحال ، ( به شخصه معتقدم : ) بهترین فروم آنلاین فارسی است ، اما این نباید باعث بشه برادر کرامتی و سایر رفقای مرتبط چنین هزینه ای برای سایت در نظر بگیرن . با اتخاذ یک سیاست بهینه میشه توی هر بخش هزینه ها رو تا حد زیادی کاهش داد و در عین حال سایت برنامه نویس رو برای "تبادل پیام " بین برنامه نویسان بصورت حرفه ای سر پا نگه داشت . حتی اگر با فرضی محال ، اعضاء حاضر باشن هزینه های گردش عادی سایت رو بدن ، هزینه وقتی که برادر کرامتی و یکی دو تا دیگه از دوستان فعال میگذارن غیر قابل بازگشته . منظورم این نیست که میتوننن این وقت رو صرف یک فعالیت اقتصادی مفیدتر بکنند ، منظورم اینه که اصولا" این صرف وقت بی فایده است ، شاید توضیحش خیلی لازم نباشه ، اهلش میفهمن چی میگم ، اما فی المثل وقتی من در مورد ادبیات کسب و کار الکترونیک و نحوهء تعامل صحیح با مولفه های مرتبط ، ...TTM ، TCO و ... حرف میزنم و یکی میاد بلافاصله میگه بیخیال بابا توی ایران همه نرم افزارها 2000 تومنه (!) بنده به این نتیجه میرسم که بسیار ابله بودم ، اون لحظاتی که وقت با ارزشم رو مصروف نوشتن مطالبی میکردم که نه برای فرزندان سبز سرزمین سبزمان ( که همیشه به یاری سبز دیگران نیازمندند ) مفهوم داره ، نه فایده یا فی المثل الدیگر وقتی دارم در مورد ادبیات علم امنیت و اخلاق Security Warrior ها حرف میزنم و یک دانشمند بیو الکتریک با گرایش ASP .NET به بنده میگه "بخواب بابا" ، به این نتیجه میرسم که : همانطور که خداوند میفرماید برای هر قومی رسولی فرستادیم که به زبان خودشان با آنها سخن بگوید ، بنده خیلی ابلهانه سعی و تلاش میکردم داخل اتاقم  "صحیح- ناصحیح" رو به زبان فارسی ترجمه کنم ، چون اون بیرون مردم دارن سایت هک میکنن ، کامپوننت داونلود میکنن و در مورد آخرین فیلم هدیه تهرانی با هم حرف میزنن ( ر-ک Ronin ، خصوصا" آخرین صحنه اش ، وقتی رابرت دنیرو سوار ماشین میشه و میگه لتس گو ) و ... حالا اگر بخام این عرایض مطول رو خلاصه کنم :

جمع بندی ب: باید برای هر چیزی اونقدر که فایده ، ارزش و بازگشت داره وقت/هزینه صرف کرد ، نه بیشتر .



محصول بحث :
*1.تبدیل چنین محیطهائی به یک روند غیر رایگان صرفا" به تعطیل شدن خواهد انجامید 
2.باید برای هر چیزی اونقدر که فایده ، ارزش و بازگشت داره وقت/هزینه صرف کرد ، نه بیشتر* 

توضیح واضحات : مطمئنا" من برای کلیه دوستان فعال در این سایت و سایتهائی از این دست که به اندازه وسع و توانشون به هم کمک میکنند ارزش زیادی قائل هستم . هر چند که بقول جناب جم ، " *حک شده اسم ِ من و تو ، رو تن این تخته سیاه*" لیکن خیلی از این تلاشها در عین مذبوحانه بودن ،نشان دهندهء ارزش و شان ماست  و علی الخصوص احترام زیادی برای کلیه کسانی که تو سایت برنامه نویس فعالیت کردند و حالا نیستند ( مانند برادر حسنلو . برادر یعقوبی و ... ) واونهائیکه حالا دارن انصافا به دیگران کمک میکنند ( مانند برادر کرامتی ، برادر حسین زاده ، برای صبوری ، برادر عریضی ، برادر حدیدیان ، برادر ودود برادر وکیلی ، برادر اکسیژن راد و سایر برادران/خواهران ) قائل هستم . همچنین نفی کننده حضور و تلاش افراد با سوادی که تو بخشهای دات نت ، دلفی ، شبکه ، لینوکس ، مهندسی نرم افزار و ... مطلب مینویسن نیست و خدای نکرده هتک حرمتی به رفقای با سواد و با تجربه یا دوستان کم تجربه اما علاقه مند تلقی نشه  ، بلکه  مفهوم عرایض بنده به خوبی درک بشه و این دفعه بر خلاف  جمشید خان که میفرماید "دشت بی فرهنگی ما ، هرز ِ تموم علفاش " ، تلاش کنیم یه جور دیگه هم به قضایا نگاه کنیم .

الاحقر ، Inprise   :wink:


---

*بعد التحریر : مطالب فوق صرفا "نظرات شخصی" من بود که ارزشش معادل نظرات شخصی بقیه اعضاء هست و هیچ الزامی برای پذیرفتنش وجود نداره .*

----------


## MFCGalaxy

نمیدونم من را چقدر  آدم !   حساب میکنین ولی بعنوان کاربری که خودم را وامدار این سایت و مخصوصا بخش ASP.net  میدونم  از صمیم قلب دوست دارم که این سایت پایدار بماند ... 

الف) متولیان سایت به یک نکته توجه کنند که : قرار نباشد که کل هزینه ی سایت را کاربران متقبل شوند بلکه این کابران نهایتا  * بخشی*  از هزینه ها را تامین خواهند کرد .

ب) فعالیت سایت در زمینه ی * تبلیغات*  صفر است ...  یعنی فکر میکنین این سایت به این عظمت نباید بتواند حتی تبلیغاتی از کتابهای ناشری مثل  ناقوس و ... را به خود جلب کند . یعنی  جناب Inprise که به قول خودشون 



> من در مورد ادبیات کسب و کار الکترونیک و نحوهء تعامل صحیح با مولفه های مرتبط ، ...TTM ، TCO و ... حرف میزنم


   در این مورد هیچ ایده ای ندارند ؟  :shock: 

ج) میگویند که  _  یک ده آباد  بهتر از صد ده خراب_    حاج مهدی تا حالا روی این مساله فکر کرده اند که آیا این وحی الهی بوده که میبایستی اکثر مطالب کامپیوتری را پوشش دهند ؟ که با چنین ترافیک بالایی روبرو شوند ؟  تا جایی که حتی بخشهایی هم برای خاطرات برنامه نویسان و جوکهای کامپیوتری داریم !!

د ) آیا این امکان نیست که بخشهایی که به شهادت هیتهایشان حتی به 100 هم نرسیده اند حذف شوند و تنها دو سه بخش اصلی باقی بماند : دلفی - دات نت . ... به قول استاد عزیزی : گودالی به عمق یک متر  بهتر از اقیانوسی به عمق یک سانتیمتر ....

.... همین ......

----------


## vadood

> آیا این امکان نیست که بخشهایی که به شهادت هیتهایشان حتی به 100 هم نرسیده اند حذف شوند


ای ول راه حل!
بخشی که hit نداره، data transfer هم نداره که شما با تعطیل کردنش ...

----------


## MFCGalaxy

آخه یکی که نیست ... تقریبا بجز سه چهار بخش اصلی .. بقیه دارند مگس میپرونند ...
ضمنا قبل از همه این چت و ... را تعظیل کنین بره ....

----------


## M-Gheibi

با سلام
ابتدا باید عرض کنم که بنده هم به عنوان یکی از دوست داران این فروم هیچ تمایلی به نابود شدنش ندارم و لازم دونستم مثل دیگر عزیزان عقاید و نظرات خودم رو بنویسم.
با توجه به گفته های آقای اینپرایز (که بنده به شخصه خیلی قبولشون دارم) باید بگم که اگر از دید صفات زیبای ایرانیان (البته بلا نسبت شما) به این مسئله نگاه نکنیم یعنی بحث کناره گیری اعضای مشتاق این فروم از دادن کمکهای مالی بعد از گذشت مدت زمانی را در نظر نگیریم، پولی کردن سایت و معافیت مدیران بخش ها بهترین ایده هست. ولی با توجه به عرایض استاد واضح است که به ثمر رسیدن چنین چیزی احتمالش کم است.
همچنین با نظری که یکی از دوستان داده بود مبنی بر اینکه هر پست را پولی کنیم موافق نیستم چون به این ترتیب جو سایت مانند بعضی وقتها که انگار کسی اکانت اینترنت نداره که چیزی تو سایت بنویسه میشه (مطمئناً). با نظر دوست دیگری که گفته بود برای مدتی به صورت Trial باشه هم مخالفم چون همونظور که اشاره شد با رشد بیش از حد تعداد آیدی ها مواجه خواهیم شد.
پس حالا باید چه کنیم (البته اینها نظرات شخصی اینجانب هستند) :
1. بخشهایی همچون بخشهای زیر حذف شوند:
     اخبار و تازه‌ها از سراسر جهان
*گفتگوی آزاد (Chat)*
     رازهای رجیستری ویندوز!
     جوکها و مطالب طنز کامپیوتری
     خاطرات و تجربیات بامزه برنامه نویسان
     و ...
2. تبلیغات در سایت جایگاه خود را پیدا کند.
3. قیمت محصولات عرضه شده از طرف این سایت کاهش پیدا کند تا تعداد متقاضیان رشد صعودی پیدا کند.
4. ....
اینم اضافه کنم که با اینکه بستر مناسبی در مورد پولی کردن این سایت وجود ندارد ولی با این حال اگر وجه دریافتی از هر کاربر کم باشد حتی آن شخصی که به اصطلاح برای بالا بردن اطلاعات خود و نه بالا بردن اطلاعات دیگران از این سایت دیدن میکند امکان پرداخت آن را خواهد داشت.
در ضمن اگر قرار شد که چنین کاری انجام شود به نظرم بهتره که مدیریت سایت مبلغ مورد نظر را اعلام کنند چون اگه هر کس (مانند پستهای قبلی) بخواد هزینه باب میل خود را اعلام کند به نتیجه ای نخواهیم رسید. (منظور خاصی نداشتم)
 :wink:

----------


## NOROOZY

تحلیل آقای اینپرایز بی نظیر بود راه حلش هم عالی بود ولی به نوبه خودم عرض میکنم اگه لازم به هزینه کردن جهت سرپا نگه داشتن این سایت باشه (بنده نه عضو فعالم نه مدیر تازه(کهنه)واردم) بنده حاضرم و میدونم که امثال من در این سایت هستند 
ولی اصل همون کاهش هزینه با دلایل مستدلی که اینپراز گفتند باشه بهتره تا توسعه سایت با فرومهایی مثل چت و ... باشه ضمنا میتوان از طریق تبلیغات هم  میتوان بخشی هر چند ناچیز رو پوشش داد . بعدش هم رییس بزرگ هر چی بگن .
منتظر هستیم تا تصمیم بگیرند

----------


## Gladiator

هر چی رو حذف میکنید فقط این تاپیک Now Playing رو پاک نکنید  :heart:  :flower:

----------


## mhaeri

سلام به همه 
آقایون خانمها  ترا به خدا دچار احساسات نشید و تصمیمات عجولانه نگیرید
قصدم نصیحتو موعظه نیست فقط اینو میدونم که خیلیا مثل من به این سایت وابسته شدن
هر کار که میکنید فکر تعطیلاتو از سرتون بیرون کنید(خواهشا) :oops: 
 :cry:  :cry: 
خداییش من وقتی میام سر کار اولین سایتی که باز میکنم این سایته و واقعا بچه های اینجا رو مثل دوست و برادر خودم میدونم
به هر حال میشه نتیجه گرفت که:
1- باید برای رتقو فتقه امور مبالغی (البته  خیلی منصفانه) به صورت اشتراک 3 ماهه و یا 6 ماهه و یا سالیانه گرفته شود
2-بعضی از تاپیک های غیر فعال و یا کم بازدید حذف شوند
اقای کرامتی دلت پاکه و تا اینجا پیش اومدی و منبع خیر بودی مطمئن باش که خدا هم کمکت میکنه 
و مطمئن باش بچه های اینجا هم تا حد امکان هر کاری از دستشون بر بیاد برای زنده موندن سایت میکنن
قربونه همگی
در هر صورت ای مهدی آزاده آماده ایم آماده  :P :lol: 
 :kiss:

----------


## hmm

سلام
یادم میاد روز اولی که این سایت بهم معرفی شد زیاد به دلم نچسبید ولی چون جای دیگه ای
بهتر پیدا نکردم مجبور شدم با این سایت کنار بیام 
شبها و روز ها و حتی نصف شبها با این سایت ساختم با سرعت کمش و اخیرا زیادترش ولی حالا یه چیزی برام
واضح شده که اگه یه روز قیافه این سایت رو نبینم تا بوغ سگ اعصابم راحت نیست و فکر میکنم به بیسوادی 
نزدیکتر شدم اینها رو گفتم تا بدونید چقدر این سایت رو با همه آدمهای جور وا جورش دوست دارم 
ولی لطف این سایت و دلیل محبوبیت این سایت اینه که تو ایران پنج یا شش هزار آدم دیونه که اصلا به مسائل 
مادیش فکر نمیکنند میان و به راحتی اطلاعاتی که بخاطرش سالها زحمت کشیدن و یا بخاطرش حتی پول دادن رو
به رایگان و فقط به خاطر کمک به هم در اختیار یکدیگر قرار میدهند و این سایت ثابت کرده که هنوز تو دنیا آدمهایی 
هستند که بخاطر هم حاضرند از منافع خودشون بگذرند به نظر من اگه این سایت پولی بشه 
حتی اگه سایت پربار تر هم بشه دیگه لطفی نداره...
باید فکر دیگه ای کرد ....
چرا از کسانی که از اینترنت رو برای پول میخواهند پول نگیریم
منظورم از تبلیغاته ....
با تبلیغ این سایت و با زحمت همه بچه های عضو این سایت رو اینقدر معروف میکنیم تا پولدارها بخاطر یک آگهی
در این سایت تو سروکله هم بزنند 
پس بیاید به فکر پربارتر شدن سایت باشیم 
خدا بزرگه
یا علی مدد

----------


## Mahdavi

با سلام
آقا مهدی :::
پولی کردن سایت = از دست دادن بسیاری از کاربران
وجدانا کدوم یک از ما حاضریم هزینه ای پرداخت کنیم. مطمنا اگه سایت پولی بشه  مدتی بعد به عناوین مختلف مجبور خواهید بود که کاربر رایگان بگیرید (نمایشکاه کتاب - سال نو - تابستون و.....) و بعد از مدتی به همین شکل بر خواهید گشت . (مثل تعدادی از فوروم های فارسی دیگه ...)
پس بهتره یه فکر منطقی تر بکنید . مثلا جذب آگهی و .....


با این حال سایت اگه هم پولی بشه  باز حاضرم تا حد معقول قسمتی از هزینه ها رو بپردازم
موفق باشید

----------


## Dr.watson

سلام خدمت همه اعضای سایت

من دیروز تازه این تاپیک رو دیدم. کلی هم ناراحت شدم ...
خوب پولی کردن سایت هیچ دردی رو دوا نمی کنه فقط بطور موقتی می تونه حداکثر یک تا دو سال عمر سایت رو زیادتر کنه. در ثانی همه اعضای این سایت در ایران نیستند که به همین راحتی هر چند ناچیز پول پرداخت کنند حتی اگر هر 6ماه یا یک سال باشه. به نظر من این کار فقط موقتی می تونه کارساز باشه.

اما راه چاره:
با توجه به پیشنهاد بعضی دوستان تبلیغات می تونه خیلی مهم باشه اما همین معروفیت سایت و تبدیل اون به جایگاهی برای تبلیغات شرکتها و موسسات گوناگون خود به زمان نیاز داره در حالیکه وقت به نظر کم می آد و هر چه زودتر باید اقدام بشه. 
من می گم فعلاً برای خسارتهای گذشته یه مبلغی رو جناب آقای مدیر تعیین بفرمان تا لا اقل بتونیم هر چند اندک جبران کنیم (یه روش هم برای اعضای خارج از کشور تعیین کنین لطفاً)
اما میتونیم برای این مشکل راه حل اساسی تعیین کنیم تا برنامه نویس برای همیشه باشه. از اونجاییکه فکر میکنم یه محیط کاملاً Free  بتونه این مساله رو حل کنه و اطلاعات روی یک سرور ذخیره نشه و مجبور به پرداخت مبلغ اضافی هم نشیمو جای ذخیره اطلاعات هم باشه روی هارد خودمون یا جایی مثل  mail box ؛من پیشنهاد میدم که یک گروه درYahoo به اسم برنامه نویس یا هر چیز دیگه درست بشه و در اونجا عضو بشیم. هر کس سوالی  یا مقاله ای یا هر چیز دیگه
داشت به باقی اعضا ارسال میکنه. با این روش هیچکدوم از بحثها لازم نیست که حذف بشن هر چند این روش ممکنه که معایبی هم داشته باشه از جمله اینکه بحثها با هم قاطی می شن و ممکنه خارج از موضوع بحث بشه و مدیریت روی ایمیلها صورت نگیره وخیلی مشکلای دیگه اما با این روش برنامه نویس زنده می مونه و با تبلیغات و... میتونه عوض خسارت فایده بده. پستهای جالب و مقالات هم برای دسترسی بیشتر بصورت مدون در سایت قرار بگیره.

نمیدونم تا چه حد این حرفا درست باشه لطفاً هر کس نظری یا مطلبی موافق یا مخالف داره و یا حتی اینکه این روش شدنی هم نباشه بنویسند.


با تشکر از همه

----------


## linux

> 1.تبدیل چنین محیطهائی به یک روند غیر رایگان صرفا" به تعطیل شدن خواهد انجامید 
> 2.باید برای هر چیزی اونقدر که فایده ، ارزش و بازگشت داره وقت/هزینه صرف کرد ، نه بیشتر


کاملا درسته! و موافقم

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:

فکر می کنم خیلی ها بر روی این عقیده استوار هستند که اگر بگیم برای سایت کاربران پول بدهند درصد زیادی ار کاربران فعلی دیگر نخواهند آمد و از همه بدتر کاربران جدیدی دیگر ثبت نام نخواهند کرد. این مطلب در همه جای دنیا صادق است کمی در ایران بیشتر.

یکی از دوستان در بخش مدیران پیشنهادی داد که فکر می کنم راه حل خوبی باشد. البته این پیشنهاد شاید یک مقدار غیر عملی به نظر برسد ولی علت آن این است که این مدل کارها در ایران انجام نپذیرفته و ما نمونه آن را ندیده ایم ربطی به غیر عملی بودن ندارد:
در بسیاری از کشورهایی که نهاد های غیر دولتی و مردمی غیر تجاری در آن ها به اندازه کافی فعالیت می کنند راهی که برای تامین منابع مالی فعالیت ها در نظر گرفته شده خود کسانی هستند که از آن ها سود می برند ولی نه به طور اجباری. ببینید یک اصل ساده است «اگر فکر می کنید فعالیت سازمان یا نهادی برای شما مفید است باید بدانید که خرج هم دارد» خیلی ساده است ولی هیچ کدام ما آن را در عمل قبول نداریم. فکر می کنید تمام منابع مالی مثلا دانشگاه های امریکا ارتباط با صنعت آن ها است یا دولت به آن ها کمک می کند؟ خیر؛ یک نفر که 30 سال پیش از مثلا یکی از دانشگاه های کالیفرنیا مهندسی گرفته و الآن آخر عمرش است و از قبل آن مهندسی میلیونر شده می آد 50 میلیون دلار یک مرتبه به دانشگاهش کمک می کنه. در مورد مدارسشون هم همینه. ما اسم این رو تو ایران «کار خیریه» کمک کننده و یا گدایی اون نهاد یا سازمان می گذاریم ولی مثلا می بینید که قشر روشنفکر امریکا می آد خودش پول می ده که یک سری آدم یه شبکه های تلویزیونی غیر وابسته رو اداره کنند تا مثلا اخبار صحیح به گوشش برسونن. نه مثل cnn و fox news هر چی سرمایه داری خواست تو گوشش بخونن. دقت کنید که اونجا شبکه رو نمی بندند و نمی گن برای استفاده ازش پول بدید بلکه کسانی که ازش استفاده می کنند«درک» می کنند که استفاده ازش خرج داره.
مثال دیگه : احتمالا همه تون با سیستم P2P و شبکه هایی مثل edonkey آشنایی دارید و تا حالا با emule چیزایی دانلود کردید. چند وقت پیش خواستن در چند تا سرور اصلیشون رو تو آلمان تخته کنند. تو سایتشون زدند که آهای ملت! خرج وکیل بالاست و دارند در سایت رو می بندند که همه کاربران شروع کردند از 1 یورو گرفته تا چند هزار دلار کمک کردند حتی یادمه اون وقتی که من رفتم دیدم یکی گفته بود که هر چقدر کمک تا حالا جمع شده من معادلشو می ذارم روش! ملاحظه می فرمایید «متوجه هستند» که دارند از یک چیز استفاده می کنند و به دردشون می خوره و سودش هم برای شخص خاصی نیست پس عاقلانه است که هزینه شو بپردازند.

نمی خوام بگم ایرانی ها فلانند و  تو ایران نمی شه. ولی می خوام بگم ما نمونه این کارها رو نکردیم و تجربه شو نداریم.

پیشنهاد: همین کار رو برای سایت بکنید. یک بخش در سایت راه بیفته که مربوط به هزینه ها باشه. میزان دقیق هزینه های سایت معلوم بشه و میزانی که تا حالا هر کس پرداخت کرده و مجموع پرداختی  ها چیزهایی از این قبیل هم توش درج بشه. اگر این سایت برای کاربرهاش مفید باشه مطمئن باشید که به همون اندازه ای که براشون ارزش داره حاضرند براش هزینه کنند. این جوری احساس می کنند که سایت خودشونه و خودشون دارند می چرخوننش.

ناگفته نماند: این در صورتی است که حق مالکیت سایت دیگر در اختیار یک نفر نباشد. یعنی دیگه سایت آقای کرامتی بهش نگن بلکه «سایت برنامه نویسان ایرانی» باشه(که البته الآن تا حدود زیادی همینه). 
والسلام

ببخشید که مطلب رو سریع نوشتم و چکش نکردم ولی لطفا نظرتونو در مورد این پیشنهاد بدید.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## seyedof

سلام
بنده با یک تجربه طولانی در اینگونه محافل و سایتها و در قدیم بی بی اس های پیام و ماورا به یک نتیجه خیلی ساده رسیدم. ما ایرانیها عاشق چیزهای مفت هستیم پس پولی شدن سایت به معنای حرکت نزولی و رو به زوال آن خواهد بود. نتیجه آن تخته شدن به صورت فوری یا آهسته است. اتفاقی که در بی بی اس هایی مانند ماورا که محض اطلاع عرض کنم جماعتی از قویترین نرم افزار نویسهای آن زمان و اکثرا مدیران فعلی شرکتهای مطرح در اوون عضو بودن، پس از پولی شدن افتاد و خیلی از اعضای فعال رفتند و بعد از اوون پس از مدتی طولانی به صورت نیم بند دوباره عده ای جدید پیدا شدند. اما هیچوقت اوون جمع اول ایجاد نشد.

از طرفی هم هزینه زمانی و مالی مانع از کار صلواتی است. یعنی اینکه پولی نکنیم تخته میشه پولی بکنیم هم تخته میشه !!!
پس باید راه حل دیگری جستجو کرد. راه حلی که چیزی غیر از این دو راه باشه ولی پاسخگوی مشکلات هم باشه. به نظر من اگر جایی رو پیدا کنید که هزینه رو تقبل کنه بهترین راه حله.


محل پیشنهادی بنده همین طرح تکفا است. اینها هزار جور طرح آبگوشتی و سفارشی و مسخره رو تایید میکنند و فلان قدر پول حروم میشه حالا چرا برای چنین سایتی خرج نکنند؟ من ۲ تا از طرحهام اوونجا پذیرفته شد بدون هیچگونه پارتی یا.... البته بگذریم که بدلیل یک سری مسایل حقوقی نتونستم استفاده کنم.
اینهمه جماعتی که عضو سایت هستند حتما یک نفر پیدا میشه که آشنایی لینکی چیزی تو تکفا، مکفا یا صندوق حمایت از تحقیقات الکترونیک (همه منبع وامهای بلاعوض یا غیر بلاعوض هستند)‌ داشته باشه؟ اگه دارید کمک کنید.

ممنون علی

----------


## zehs_sha

با سلام و عرض خسته نیاشید
به نظر من هر تاپیکی یک زمانی داشته باشد مثلا 15 روز یک ماه یا بیشتر و بعد از آن تاپیک حذف شود تا حجم اطلاعات بالا نرود مثلا من تاپیکی دارم که برای سال 80 است آن زمان که vb کار می کردم و تازه وارد بودم مطمئنم اون تاپیک بدرد هیچکس نمی خورد و امثال آن .
این تاپیکها بیخودی در دیتابیس ذخیره شده اند
تازه هر کس که مشکلی یا سوالی داشته باشد بلافاصله تاپیک مورد نظر خودش را می نویسد و اصلا به سراغ مرور تاپیکهای قبل نمی رود که ممکن است مشابه آن بیان شده باشد.
می شود تاپیکهای مهم توسط مدیران علامت گذاری شود و این تاپیکهای نمونه بعد از مدتی از دیتا بیس حدف نشوند.

----------


## M-Gheibi

> به نظر من هر تاپیکی یک زمانی داشته باشد مثلا 15 روز یک ماه یا بیشتر و بعد از آن تاپیک حذف شود


 :مخالف: موافق نیستم چون بسیاری از اوقات موردی پیش اومده که لازم شده به اطلاعات قبلی مراجعه شود.

----------


## zehs_sha

> موافق نیستم چون بسیاری از اوقات موردی پیش اومده که لازم شده به اطلاعات قبلی مراجعه شود.


خوب کاری نداره صفحه را بر روی کامپیوتر خودت ذخیره کن یا هر تاپیکی که برایت مناسب است را ذخیره کن

----------


## Pichidehtarin

با سلام .

میتونیم گلریزون به پا کنیم !
سالی 2.5 میلیون خرج 
 6000 تا کاربر 
در طی یک سال برای یک دفعه :
4000 نفر نخوان پول بدن
500 تا هم از تنبلی به بانک رفتن بیخیال بشن 
1500 نفر بعضی ها 1000 بعضی ها 2000 میانگین 1500 تومان بدن 

2.25 میلیون جمع میشه !!!!!!!!!

روش فکر کنین نظر بدین .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یکی میتونه مسئولیت تحقیق درباره نحوه استفاده از مزایای طرح تکفا رو بعهده بگیره و آیا اینکه شامل ما هم میشه یا نه؟

----------


## JavanSoft

در مورد تکفا اگر شما یک شرکت کامپیوتری ثبت شده با عضویت شورای عالی انفورماتیک داشته باشید و دفاتر سال 82 پلمپ شده هم در اختیارتون باشه انوقت میتونید وقت بگذارید 

اما چند سوال مطرح میشه 
1) چرا تکفا؟
2) وام ؟ برای چه کاری؟ فرض کنید 50 میلیون تونستید وام بگیرید ...آیا میتونید وام را خرج این سایت بکنید و باز پرداخت داشته باشید؟
3) چرا اگهی نه؟آیا شما بازدید روزانه بالا ندارید؟ ... 
4) چرا CDتبلیغاتی درست نمی کنید ؟
5) چرا محصول از این جمع درست نمی کنید

----------


## jannati

جناب آقای کرامتی
با سلام و خسته نباشید حسابی
من همین الان این خبر را خوندم و دارم از ناراحتی دق میکنم.
 :cry:  :cry: اگر شما بخواهید درخواست کمک مالی را به حساب خدای نکرده گدایی و اینها بذارید به نظر من حق کاربران رو در انتخاب نادیده گرفته اید.ما همه از این سایت بهره های زیادی برده ایم.من تا الان فکر میکردم شما از طرف یه موسسه دولتی پشتیبانی میشید.چون به ذهنم هم نمی رسید که یکی یه نفره بخواد این کار رو بکنه.
حالا هم لطفا هر کاری لازمه بگید ما انجام بدیم.هر چه زودتر.ما خیلی بیشتر از چیزی که میخواهیم هزینه کنیم استفاده کردیم .پس حتما کمک مالی بگیرید و نذارید یه بار هم که تو ایران کار گروهی نتیجه داده به هم بریزه.خواهشا :cry:

----------


## NOROOZY

آقا مهدی 
همین الان یکی از IT Man های تبریز اینجاست بنده خدا همین طور به میزش خیره شده میگه کمک بلا عوضضضض 
ولی خوب جواب ایشون نتیجه اش زیاد امید بخش نیست
طرح تکفا بندی برای کمک به  افراد حقیقی نداره  ولی در قالب موسسات یا شرکتهای حقوقی خدمات میدهد آن هم خدماتی که قابلییت سود آوری و باز پرداخت داشته باشد .
برای این سایت هم میشه در قالب یک شرکت یا موسسه تحقیقاتی وام از طرح تکفا گرفت که سود بازپرداخت آن در حدود 2 یا 3 درصد باشد.که آن هم با توجه به سود آور نبودن سایت معقول نخواهد بود و غیر این بندی جهت استفاده سایت از این طرح وجود ندارد .مگه اینکه مستقیما از آقای جهانگرد (مدیر طرح ) بودجه ای گرفته شود .(بنا به پیشنهاد یکی از اعضای فعال این طرح در تبریز) که خیلی سخته. 
در این زمینه دانشگاهها بودجه ای دارند که در اختیار  سازمانها به صورت بخشش قرار میدهند که این گونه فعالیتها را انجام دهند.(البته در تبریز میشد از طریق این آقای مهندسمون در دانشگاه تربیت مدرس مطرح کرد ولی چون هنوز در تبریز گروه کامپیوتر در دانشگاه تربیت مدرس تشکیل نشده مقدور نیست دوستان اگه در دیگر شهرها میتونند راه حل بدی نیست)
و یا اینکه سازمانهاپی که در زمینه نرم افزار کار میکنند یا مجلات به عنوان اسپانسر سایت باشند که در عوض تبلیغات سازمانهای مربوطه در سایت موجود یاشه .

----------


## برنامه نویس جوان

سلام 
 من تازه اینجا رو دیدم اما یک پیشنهادی دارم اینکه ماهنامه ای از محتویات سایت (از بهترین مقالاتتش) تهیه بشه تازه می تونید کلی بابت تبلیغات در ماهنامه بگیرید البته راهکاری بود که به ذهنم رسید این مقالات با نام نویسندگان اونها چاپ بشه می تونید هم مشکلات و راهکارهای احتمالی رو هم بدید که دوستان لطف می کنند در هر تاپیکی می دن ضرری هم توش نیست البته شاید مشکلاتی باشه من شم اقتصادی ندارم نمی دون این راه حلی بود که به نظرم رسید 
به امید دیدن برنامه نویسی هر چه زیبا تر و با دوام تر
موفق باشید

----------


## kimia1

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان
فکر کنم چند وقت پیش بود که یه نظر خواهی توی سایت کرده بودید که اگه برنامه نویس تعطیل بشه(دور از جون) :cry:  شما چکار می کنید؟ اون روز شاید خیلیها مثل من اومدن و تیکه های بی مزه و بامزه ای هم پروندند و رفتند و شاید هیچکس هم فکر نمی کرد این روز ناخوشایند روزی سر برسه...ما که نه کاربر حرفه ای و قدیمی این فروم هستیم و نه ادعایی داریم..تنها این فروم را محلی می دیدیم که بیایم و از تجربیات دیگر دوستان استفاده کنیم..
الان نمیدونم چی بگم..ولی ببینید ما می تونیم از تجربیات دیگران توی این زمینه استفاده بکنیم...برای نمونه میشه راهکار سایتهایی مثل پرشین بلاگ را در پیش گرفت..فکر نکنم ترافیک خطوط و هزینه نگهداری این فروم به اندازه پرشین بلاگ باشه..ولی شما می بینید که هنوز هم بعد از دو سال سرپا هست و داره با قدرت فعالیت میکنه ..حالا میشه با یه کسی که توی بازاریابی و جذب آگهی ها تجربه داره مشورت کرد  تا شاید بشه یه مقدار از بار مالی این کار را جبران کرد.. در ضمن من به نوبه خودم توی زمینه کمک نقدی تا جایی که از عهده ام بر بیاد هستم...
*این سایت به امید خدا و همکاری اعضاء و خوش فکری مدیرانش سر پا میمونه...*

----------


## Farhadi

با سلام،
من امروز این بحث رو دیدم و همه پست ها رو هم خوندم.
بعضی ها با خودشون حساب کردن نفری فلان تومن میدیم جور میشه.
بعضی ها هم که معتقدند که «ایرانی ها مفت خٌرند و پای پول وسط بیاد کنار میکشن و ...»

آخه چرا ما خودمون به خودمون فحش میدیم. و ارزش خودمون رو پایین میاریم.
اگه یه خارجی از اینجا رد شده باورش میشه.

تقریبا همه یک اشتباه خیلی بزرگ تو محاسبات کردند که الان توضیح میدم.

من هم معتقدم یکی از راه حل هایی که اصلا عملی نیست پولی شدن سایت است. اما نه به این دلیل که کسی حاضر نیست پول بدهد.

یه بررسی آماری همه چیز رو روشن میکنه :
تعداد اعضای سایت حدود 6500 نفره و نکته قابل توجه اینه که یه چیزی حدود 84 درصد از اعضا تعداد پست هاشون 0 است به عبارت دیگه 5500 نفر از اعضای فعلی سایت فقط عضو شدند ولی دیگه هیچ وقت به سایت برنگشتند. پس تعداد واقعی اعضای سایت فقط 1000 نفره. و از این تعداد فقط 500 نفر بیش از 10 پست دارند. در نتیجه تعداد اعضای فعال سایت چیزی کمتر از 100 نفر است. لذا اگر کسی حاضر باشه برای بقای سایت پولی بپردازه همین صد نفر هستند. که با توجه به مخارج سایت باید سالی 25000 تومان بپردازند. و بقیه اعضا به دلیل نپرداختن پول اخراج میشوند. در نتیجه سایت بعد از مدتی بدون عضو می ماند و تعطیل میشود!!!

و اما راه حل هایی که بعضی از دوستان هم اشاره کردند:

اولا منابع درآمد فعلی سایت رو افزایش بدهید :
    1- سی دی ها رو ارزان کنید تا مشتری ها افزایش پیدا کنند.
    2- تعداد سی دی ها رو بیشتر کنید.
    3- در صورت امکان تبلیغات از طریق سایت رو افزایش بدین.
    4- برای دریافت کمک های مردمی شماره حساب بدهید.(هر چند ناچیز میتونه مفید باشه)

ثانیا اقدامات لازم برای کاهش مخارج سایت :
    1- دنبال یک هاستینگ ارزان تر بگردید.
    2- امکان upload کردن آواتار رو حذف کنید.*
    3- امکان attach کردن فایل رو حذف کنید.*
    4- اعضایی که بیش از سه ماه است عضو شدند و هیچ پستی ندارد حذف کنید.

* برای جبران این نقیصه به کاربران توصیه کنید فایلها و آواتار خود را در جایی نظیر sharemation قرار دهند ای کار هم فضای خالی سایت رو افزایش میده هم به قول یکی از دوستان Monthly Data Transfer رو کاهش میده.

اما اینکه بعضی از تاپیک ها رو حذف کنید یا ببندید اصلا راه خوبی نیست چون از محبوبیت سایت می کاهه.

----------


## mehdi3683

سلام 
من حقیقتش امروز این تاپیک را دیدم اما همی تاپیک ها را نخوندم 
فکر کنم اکه یه انجمنی مثلا تحت عنوان "انجکن اغضا سایت برنامه نویس" درست بشه که یه امکانات خاصی در سایت واسشون گذاشته بشه و یه مبلغ هم واسه عضویت در این انجمن پرداخت کنند .
و البته افرادی که اعلام آمادگی واسه کمک کردن می تونن از این طریق هم کمک کنن 

ممنون

----------


## (امید)

> ...
> پیشنهاد: همین کار رو برای سایت بکنید. یک بخش در سایت راه بیفته که مربوط به هزینه ها باشه. میزان دقیق هزینه های سایت معلوم بشه و میزانی که تا حالا هر کس پرداخت کرده و مجموع پرداختی  ها چیزهایی از این قبیل هم توش درج بشه. اگر این سایت برای کاربرهاش مفید باشه مطمئن باشید که به همون اندازه ای که براشون ارزش داره حاضرند براش هزینه کنند. این جوری احساس می کنند که سایت خودشونه و خودشون دارند می چرخوننش.
> ...


کاملا موافقم

لطفا یک شماره حساب اینجا بنویسید .امتحان می کنیم . برای یک ماه ببینیم چقدر کمک می شه .
*مطمئنم خیلی ها هسنتد که هیچ وقت کمک هایی که به واسطه این سایت گرفتن رو فراموش نمی کنن.*

----------


## seyedof

سلام
وامهای مربوط به طرح تکفا بلاعوض است تا جایی که بنده میدونم. یعنی قرار نیست پس داده بشه. اما مال صندوق حمایت از ... و مگفا بازپرداخت داره.

ممنون علی

----------


## NOROOZY

نه برادر تکفا وام بلا عوض نمیده

----------


## Omidvar

آقای کرامتی :
سلام و خسته نباشید ! وقت شمارا نمی گیرم . خواهشمندم هر آنچه اعضای سایت می توانند برای کمک به سایت خودشان _ هر چه سریعتر _برای رفع مشکل کنونی انجام دهند را اعلام نمایید . ضمنا  پیشنهاد آقا/خانمHidarneh به نظر من عالی است . هر عضو می تواند مقداری علی الحساب واریز نماید و شما هم یک نقطه صفر برای آن در نظر بگیرید و هنگام رسیدن به آن به کاربر اعلام نمایید .
البته به نظر می رسد این پیشنهاد پس از مرتفع شدن مشکل کنونی قابل انجام است .

----------


## بابک زواری

فکر کنم دیگه بعد از این همه مدت و پیشنهاد باید تصمیم بگیریم 
فقط حرف و حدیث نمیشه ؛ یکی از راهها رو دسته جمعی روش
توافق کنیم و آقای کرامتی روی نتیجه نهایی تصمیم بگیره.
فقط بجنبیم

----------


## setarehman

به نظر من هم اگر یک شماره حساب بنویسید  خیلی خوب میشه .مطمئن باشید خیلی ها کمک میکنند.
د رضمن قبول  اگهی تبلیغاتی در سایت  میتونه کمک خوبی باشه.من خیلی از سایت ها رو دیدم که با همین آگهی های تبلیغاتی مخارج سایت رو تامین میکنند.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

اقای کرامتی اگه شما بتونینبه عضویت انجمن انفورماتیک دربیاین از طرح تکفا هم میتونین استفاده کنین.

----------


## linux

یه نظر دیگه!
کاربر هایی که هیچ پستی ندارند را حذف کنید

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

من یک پیشنهاد دیگه دارم.امکانش هست یک شرکت مجازی ثبت کنیم؟بعد بریم عضو انفورماتیک دربیایم.اینجوری هم از مزایای انفورماتیک استفاده میکنیم هم برای سایت یک شرکت ثبت کردیم هم میتونیم به صورت تیمی پروژه های مختلف انجام بدیم.
حالا بازم اگه دراین زمینه میتونه پیشنهاد بهتری بده بسم الله :oops:

----------


## بمب منطقی

من قبلا اینو یه بار نوشته بودم ولی نمی دونم چرا العان نیست. ولی بازم می نویسم.(البته یه مقدار احمقانه به نظر میرسه)
میشه برای هر بخش یه وبلاگ ساخت و موضوعات از رده خارج شده و قفل شده رو به وبلاگ مربوطش منتقل کرد.و فقط موضوعات زنده و در حال بحث تو سایت باقی بمونن. و بهتره که وبلاگهای مربوطه هر بخش رو از سایتهای مختلف ساخته بشه تا صاحب سایت شاکی نشه.
و همچنین اگه کسی موضوع تکراری مطرح کرد اولا توسط مدیر بخش حذف شده و ثانیا به طرف اطلاع داده شه که موضوع تکراری بوده و در فلان جا دنبالش بگرد(توسط مدیر بخش)
اگه رو این موضوع به صورتی جزئی تر فکر بشه میتونه مشکل گشا باشه. :D

----------

> یه نظر دیگه! 
> کاربر هایی که هیچ پستی ندارند را حذف کنید


اخه IQ!!!!!
کابری که هیچ پستی نداره نه ترافیک سایت رو زیاد میکنه نه چیزی از فضای سایت رو میگیره اصلا بنده خدا کاری به کاره کسی نداره



> امکانش هست یک شرکت مجازی ثبت کنیم؟بعد بریم عضو انفورماتیک دربیایم.اینجوری هم از مزایای انفورماتیک استفاده میکنیم هم برای سایت یک شرکت ثبت کردیم هم میتونیم به صورت تیمی پروژه های مختلف انجام بدیم


سنگ بزرگ نشانه؟؟....
بابا بنده خدا کرامتی وقت درست و حسابی نداره جواب میل هاش رو بده اونوقت بره دنبال این کارا؟؟؟؟ :( 
تعطیل شدن بخش چت کاره درستی بود ایشالا که همین مشکل رو حل کنه 
ولی اگه نشد فکر نکنم کسی که از این سایت داره چیز یاد میگیره ماهی 1000 تومن رو زورش بیاد بده  :دلار:

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

من چند روزی است این قسمت را مطالعه میکنم .
دوستان راه حلهای خوبی را ارایه میدهند .
تصمیم گیری در این مورد خیلی مشکل میباشد .
آقای کرامتی هر چه بگویند من قبول دارم چون من خیلی چیزها از این سایت یاد گرفته ام .
 :roll:

----------


## je_nickp

یه چیزی ، فرض کردیم سایت پولی شد ، پول رو چطوری می خواهید بدهید ، لابد می خواهید از طریق کارت های اعتباری تان پرداخت کنید ، یا شاید هم می خواهید پول را حواله کنید!!!
   به این نکته هم کمی فکر کنید بعد پیشنهاد بدهید.

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> لطفا یک شماره حساب اینجا بنویسید .امتحان می کنیم . برای یک ماه ببینیم چقدر کمک می شه . 
> مطمئنم خیلی ها هسنتد که هیچ وقت کمک هایی که به واسطه این سایت گرفتن رو فراموش نمی کنن.


البته این فقط یک راهه.می شه سوال و جوابهای خوب رو حمع آوری کرد (در یک سی دی).و با سود بیشتر فروخت.همچنین است ایجاد خودکارها،تی شرتها و ... با آرم دلخواه (البته این یکی نمی شه!) :flower:

----------


## linux

> اخه IQ!!!!!


بابا! اون وقت معلوم میشه سایت چندتا کاربر فعال داره! الکی آمار 6000 تا کاربر نمی اید وسط
در ضمن کاربری که پست نداره به این معنی نیست که باری روی شبکه نمیگذاره
مییاد مطلب را می بینه و میره! بدون اینکه برای بقیه فایده داشته باشه

----------


## Mohammad S

> کاربر هایی که هیچ پستی ندارند را حذف کنید


:evil: 
بعضی ها جواب سوالاتشان را در سوالات دیگر می یابند و به همین دلیل پستی هم ندارند.

----------


## Keramatifar

سلام به همه دوستان
بدون شک سایت برنامه نویس یک کتابخانه و رفرنس فوق العاده برای تمامی برنامه نویسان در هر سطحی (مبتدی - حرفه ای) است.
الان شاید چیزی حدود 1-2 سال از فعالیت گسترده این سایت میگذره، برنامه نویسان زیادی در هر بخش این سایت مطالب خوب و با ارزشی رو نوشتن، سوالات و مشکلات زیادی مطرح و پاسخ های بسیار مفیدی به این سوالات داده شده که ممکنه الان به درده من نخوره یا هنوز به همچین مشکلی بر نخورده باشم،  ولی قطعاً اگر بخوام به برنامه نویسی ادامه بدم بالاخره دیر یا زود ممکنه اینها سوالات و مشکلات خود من هم باشه، مطمئناً خیلی از این مطالب و پاسخها توی هیچ کتاب یا CD پیدا نمیشه (حداقل به راحتی) و هیچ تضمینی هم وجود نداره همه اساتیدی که امروز در این سایت هستند فردا هم باشند (حالا به هر دلیلی)
حالا فکرش رو بکنید که این سایت 5 ، 10 یا 15 سال دیگر هم بکار خود ادامه بده، میتونید تصورش رو بکنید *ماهانه یک CD  شامل کلیه مطالبی و پستهایی که در طول یک ماه وارد سایت شده است* به عنوان یک آرشیو، کتابخانه و رفرنس کامل برنامه نویسی که سالانه شامل 12 CD میشه، چقدر میتونه با ارزش باشه؟  :shock: 

من پیشنهاد میکنم:
1- سایت برنامه نویس هرماه یک سیدی تولید کند که شامل کلیه مطالب وارد شده به سایت در ماه گذشته باشد.
2- کاربران امتیاز اشتراک یک ساله سیدی های سایت را بخرند (که فکر کنم از خرید اشتراک سالانه خیلی از مجلات بهتر و به صرفه تر باشد) و در طول یک سال،‌ماهانه سیدی سایت برای آنها ارسال شود


البته این کار زمانی میتواند مشکلات سایت را حل کند که تعداد زیادی از کاربران در عرض حداکثر 10 روز مشترک شوند ...

----------


## Hidarneh

و یه پیشنهاد دیگه . برای کم کردن ترافیک سایت اجازه ارسال عکس و فایل ضمیمه و درنهایت آوارتار داده نشه . واسه اونهایی هم که این موضوع حیاتی هستش و راهشو هم نمی دونن خودم حاضرم مقاله اشو بنویسم که توی یه host مجانی یه سایت الکی درست کنن عکسها رو بذارن اونجا و لینکشو بذارن اینجا که نهایتا 10 دقیقه هم وقت نمی بره . باید توجه هم بکنیم که اکثر عکسها ربطی به برنامه نویسی ندارن و در ضمن حجمی تقریبا برابر با صفحات سایت دارن ( به عنوان مثال یه صفحه نمونه رو خودتون چک کنید تا ببینید که حجم صفحه و اون عکس یا عکسهای اون صفحه یکی هستش )

----------


## Hidarneh

و در نهایت هم اینکه تمام این راه حلها یا موقت هستند و یا پاک کردن صورت مساله . اگه می خوایم سایت زنده بمونه راه حلش فقط و فقط گرفتن تبلیغات برای سایته . همین و بس . پس همه باید در این راه تلاش بکنیم .

----------


## NOROOZY

آقا مهدی طی تماسی که با مسول طرح تکفا  استان  آ.ش داشتیم مشکل سایت به اطلاع  ایشون  هم رسید که بسیار هم علاقه نشون دادند منتها در این طرح جایی برای این گونه فعالیتها در نظر گرفته نشده است(خود ایشون هم بخاطر این موضوع بندها و موارد طرح تکفا رو گذرا مطالعه کردند) که به نتیجه ای نرسیدیم منتها ایشون مورد جالبی رو پیشنهاد کردند که در قالب یکی از طرحها  استان (و یا سایر استانها)این سایت هم مطرح بشه که اون هم دانشگاه مجازی بود که در حال تاسیس در استان است که در صورت تمایل مسولین سایت مورد جالبی است که میشه روش حساب کرد .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

میشه پیگیری کنید و جزئیات رو اطلاع بدید؟

----------


## NOROOZY

چشم پیگیری میکنم بنده تا این حد میدونم که باید تحت عنوان یه شرکت یا موسسه ای که در استان فعال هستش سایت مطرح بشه و با توجه به رزومه کاری شرکت (سایت)و گستردگی فعالیت اون به عنوان بخشی از دانشگاه مجازی که مسولیت آموزش یا ....رو بر عهده میگیره  البته این نکته رو هم عرض کنم که زمان میبره چون اجرای  طرح این دانشگاه در مراحل اولیه است

----------


## taze kar

آقا ببخشید من کوچکتر از اونی ام که چیزی بگم 

ولی به نظر من اگه پولی بشه خوبه

 :lol:

----------


## NOROOZY

سلام
آقا مهدی در مورد پیگیری که گفته بودید:
در استان آذربایجان شرقی طرحی  با مشخصات (کلی) زیر در حال اجراست 
با همکاری دانشگاه صنعتی شریف  مخابرات استان و  کمیته ICT استانداری دانشگاه مجازی در حال تاسیس است که زمین دانشگاه خریداری شده و همین امروز موافقت نامه ای هم در استانداری با شرکت و دانشگاه مذکور  امضا شده است .که بحث سایت  هم در استانداری مطرح شده است .
آقای دکتر طباطبایی هم پیشنهاد کردند که اگر صاحبان سایت در استان ترجیحا به عنوان شخص حقوقی موجودیت داشته باشند میتوان در ادامه کار طرح دانشگاه مجازی از این سایت استفاده کرد.
اگه اطلاعات دیگری هم نیاز بود بنده در خدمتتون هستم .

----------


## nojan98

من همین امروز عضو سایت شدم و اینقدر از این سایت خوشم اومده که برای بقای سایت هر چی بفرمایید ما انجام میدیم
آقا دم همتون گرم واقعا سایت عالیه 
امر بفرمایید ما در خدمتیم
با تشکر

----------


## vahid4721

سلام . من وحید هستم . تازه عضو این سایت شدم .الته به پیشنهاد یکی از دوستام (nojan98).ما برای بقای سایت هر کاری که لازم باشه انجام میدیم . از هزینه های سایت هم نترسید . ما هستیم . قربان شما .... وحید

----------


## یاسر احسانی

سلام خدمت برادران عزیز : 

طرحهای ارائه شده هم زیادند و هم متنوع و خوب . من فکر می کنم فکر همکاری با طرح تکفا از همه جالبتر و قوی تر باشه.  :twisted:  :D 

البته اگر نشد ما در پول دادن هم حرفی نداریم .  :دلار: 

پیشنهاد :  :idea: 
میتونه صفحه اول HomePage عمومیت داشته باشه و هر کس برای ورود به محیط فروم لازم به یک User و Password داشته باشه . مثل چیزی که تو بیشتر سایتهای خارجی رسمه . 
userName ، Password هم تو همون صفحه اول قابل خریداری باشه . (البته خیلی گرون نباشه ) 

* از اونجایی که افرادی که واقعا استفاده صحیح از سایت می کنن شاید محدود باشن ، هزینه هایی مثل خرید فضا یا باند اضافی و یا مثل اینها مقداری کم می شه .  :wink: 
* همچنین میشه بحثهای قویتر و تخصصیتری راه انداخت . (از این آب و گل برنامه نویسی بانک اطلاعاتی در بیاییم بریم بالا ... ) 8) 
* اون موقع همه سایت مال خودشون می دونن و اینجوری کنترل همه بیشتر و بهتره .  :shock: 


مرسی . ببخشید که سرتونو درد آوردم .  :wink: 

عاشق همه دوستداران پیشرفت مملکت . از جمله آقا &lt;مهدی کرامتی> خودمون . :موافق:

----------


## hotice

با عرض سلام
مدتی است که این تایپیک را می خوانم.
نظر های متعدد دوستان را دیدم اما هیچ یک حرفی از E-Learning نگفته اند!
بخشی با این عنوان و پولی شاید قسمتی از این مسله را حل کند.
سایت هایی در اینترنت وجود دارند که Certificate می دهند. داشتن یک چنین چیزی هم بد نیست.
در آخر هر چی که مدیر سایت بگوید.
برای بقای سایت...................
موفق باشید. :)

----------


## h_rezaei

من این تاپیک رو که می خونم یاد منطق الطیر عطار می افتم .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> من این تاپیک رو که می خونم یاد منطق الطیر عطار می افتم.


درسته. تا اتحاد نباشه سیمرغ در کار نخواهد بود.

----------


## بابک زواری

فکر کنم بعد از گذشت این مدت باید تصمیم درستی گرفت 
یک نظر سنجی بذاریم تا ببینیم تکلیف کار چی میشه بعد
تصمیم نهایی رو آقای کرامتی بگیرن .

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

منم با نظر سنجی کاملا موافقم 8)

----------


## h_rezaei

فقط کسانی که به حرفا و وعده هاشون تو نظر سنجی عمل نمی کنن کنار اسمشون یه آیکون .... بذارید  :mrgreen:

----------


## Voldemort

بهتره عرایض آقای Inprise رو یه بار دیگه با دقت بیشتر بخونید. ایشون کاملا درست می گن. شما همتون نیت خیر دارید و نمی خواید سایت برنامه نویس تعطیل بشه ولی اگه بی گدار هم به آب بزنین ممکنه تیشه به ریشش بزنید. به نظر من اگه قراره سایت درآمدزا بشه باید با برنامه و به تدریج انجام بشه و قبل از هر چیز باید سطح علمی سایت بالاتر بره. اول از همه فکر می کنم اگه دانلود سنتر راه بیفته مطمئنا کاربرای مختلف دوست دارن از فایلهای سایت برنامه نویس دانلود کنند و بر خلاف سی دی های سایت فقط فایلها و کتابهای و نرم افزارهای مورد نیازشون رو دانلود می کنند. بنابراین اینجوری افراد بیشتری حاضرن بابت فایلهای مورد نیازشون پول بدن. برای بالا بردن سطح علمی سایت هم می تونید به قسمت مقالات بیشتر توجه کنید و با یک تیم قوی مقالات مفیدی را ترجمه و یا تالیف کنید و یا سفارش ترجمه مقاله هم بگیرید. اگه قسمت مقالات خیلی فعال بشه و خوب کار کنه می شه برای ورود به این قسمت یه حق الورود تایین کرد. البته مطمئنم هر تصمیمی که گرفته بشه قطعا از عهده یه نفر خارجه و باید همه دست به دست هم بدن.

----------


## Ali_Mor

سلام دوستان عزیز
اول از همه بگم تو دنیای اینترنت به این عظمت با هیچ سایتی مثل این سایت حال نمی کنم -  از زمانی که فوروم قدیمی بود تا حالا تقریبا هر وقت به اینترنت وصل شدم بهش سر زدم هر چند که چون سواد زیادی نداشتم و یا دوستان دیگر زودتر جواب داده بودند ما فقط از محضر اساتید استفاده می کردیم.
به نظر حقیر راههای زیر می توانند مفید باشند:
1- گسترش تبلیغات
2- گلریزان( مثلا سالی یک یا دو مرتبه هر کی هر چقدر می تواند کمک کند- مثلا بنده با احتمال بالا حدس می زنم اگر همین الان این کار رو بکنیم حداقل نیمی از هزینه سالیانه تامین می شود و بقیه اش هم از روش اول و یا روشهای دیگر که ذکر میکنم باید تامین شود)
3-یافتن اسپانسرهایی مثل نشریات مربوطه و یا شرکتهای کامپیوتری
4- دقیقا نمی دانم میشه یا نه- ثبت  این سایت بعنوان یک NGO (سازمانهای غیر دولتی) و بهره مندی از کمکها و پشتیبانیهای سازمان ملی جوانان که متصدی این امر است- زیرا اونطوری که من فهمیدم گسترش این سازمانها از سیاستهای کلی مملکت شده است( البته نمی دانم چرا) -یک مرتبه که برای یک کاری به  سازمان ملی جوانان(شاخه خراسان) رفتم کلی تحویل گرفتند و در مورد کارم که برگزاری یک اردوی دانشجوپی بود گفتند اگر NGO بودید می توانستیم کمکتان کنیم. فکر میکنم برای آنها هم یک NGO اینترنتی با بیش از 6000 عضو  و این همه خدمت به صنعت IT ایران جالب باشد.
و در نهایت شدیدا معتقدم پولی کردن سایت باعث نابودی آن می شود.
با تشکر

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

این قضیه NGO رو کی میتونه پیگیری کنه؟

----------


## بابک زواری

راست میگه NGO راه حل خوبی هست ؛ من یکی از دوستام چند نفر رو دور و بر خودش 
جمع کرده و یک همچین انجمن جوانانی رو راه انداخته که کارشون اینکه که برن گردش و 
اردو و از این جور کارا .
سالی هم 1 میلیون کمک میگیره (‌تازه اعضای کمی هم داره علمی هم نیست)‌ فکر 
کنم از این راه بتونیم جواب بگیریم.

----------


## Voldemort

یه پیشنهاد دیگه هم دارم. اینجا پر برنامه نویسه که خیلیاشون دارن نرم افزار تولید می کنن. خوب می تونید تبلیغ این نرم افزارها رو بکنید و بابت تبلیغات پول بگیرید و یا اصلا خودتون توزیع کننده این نرم افزارها بشید مثل سایت CodeProject

----------


## Pichidehtarin

سلام به همگی

*به نظر شما میشه این سایت رو یه شرکت فرض کرد که مدیر و برنامه نویس های متعددی داره و با این حساب شرکت به ساخت Application مشغول بشه ؟!*  :متفکر: 

من در این مورد طرح هایی تو ذهنم دارم .
رو گفته هام فکر کنین !؟

----------


## Amin_tus

طبیعی است با پولی شدن این سایت همین 6000 نفر عضو به سادگی به 10/1 تقلیل پیدا میکنند چون دیگه به این سادگی نمیشه وارد سایت شد و یا عضو شد... بنابراین نه تنها افزایش کاربر نخواهد داشت بلکه بسرعت رشد نزولی خواهد داشت حتی کسانی که حاضر به پرداخت چنین هزینه ای هم باشند فرصت به آنها اجازه نمیدهد تا هر ماه برای این سایت پول به بانک واریز کنند مگر عده ای معدودی که .. مشغله زیاد ندارند پس فکر واریز پول بصورت مستقیم به این سایت جالب به نظر نمیرسه!
و حتی اختصاصی کردن بخشهای آن برای برخی افراد نیز مناسب نیست زیرا توهین جدی به سایرین تلقی خواهد شد و از ارزش آن کاسته میشود.....

ولیکن میتوان به سادگی بخشی بعنوان جوابهای فروشی را در سایت قرار داد .. در اینصورت اگر کسی نیاز به جواب فوری و زیبا و با حوصله داشته باشه میتونه از کارتهای برنامه نویس دات کام که در بازار قابل تهیه خواهد بود استفاده نموده به این بخش وارد شده و متخصصان با بررسی جامع سوال این فرد پرسش آن را خواهند داد و از حساب کارت ایشون کم خواهد شد... این خودش یک تبلیغات در بازار ایران میباشد چه بسی خیلی از افراد که با این سایت آشنایی ندارند در بازار از خود میپرسند این کارتهای برنامه نویس چیست؟ و حتی بنا بر تجربه بنده بسیاری از پداران فرزندان خود را مجبور به تهیه این کارت برای یادگیری برنامه نویسی و .. میکنند. ... و مطمئن باشید به سرعت به درآمد بالا و بی نظیری خواهید رسید .. علاوه بر این به دلیل تلاش برای پاسخگویی سوالات اطلاعات بجه های سایت بسیار بسیار بالا میرود و ... کیفیت صد در صد بهبود پیدا میکند...

و بعلاوه هر کس قصد کمک به این سایت را هم داشته باشد میتواند از این کارتها استفاده کند ... همچنین فروشندگان هم برای شما تبلیغات خواهند کرد و این تعداد 6000 نفر به سادگی به 60000 نفر خواهد رسید..
یا حق

----------


## Pichidehtarin

با سالم مجدد 
در جواب گفته های جناب Amin_tus عرض کنم که اینجا کاربرهای حرفه ای هم زیاد وجود داره و به اکثر سوالات پاسخ داده میشه پس فکر نمیکنم کسی سوال هایی داشته باشه که قابل جواب دادن توسط کاربرها نباشه . بنابراین میشه گفت نظریه گروه متخصص برای جواب دهی به سوالات اختصاصی منتفیه .

----------


## Amin_tus

باید خدمت آرش عزیز عرض کنم که....درست است که ما کاربران حرفه ای و متخصص در این سایت بسیار درایم لیکن آنها به همین سادگی به شما پاسخ زیبا و کامل و با حوصله ارائه نمیکنند.... 

همچنین تعجب میکنم که چطور شما فکر میکنید به هر سوالی در این فرومها پاسخ داده شده است .. پس بد نیست نگاهی به تعداد پاسخها نیز بیاندازید تا متوجه شوید که ما عدد 0 برای پاسخها بسیار داریم.... من به شخصه سوالات و درخواستهای زیادی داشته ام که بی پاسخ مانده اند ... تا بمرور رنگ کهنگی گرفته اند... و بهتر است بگویم که سوالات اکثرا بصورت سر سری و تنها محض مرور پاسخ داده میشوند و هیچگاه بر روی آنها کار نمیشود ... مگر مدیر بخشها که معمولا سوالات را بهتر پاسخ میگویند....

ولی به هر جهت .. اینجا را نمیشود با بقالی سر کوچه یکی کرد و کاسبی راه انداخت بلکه بهتر است یک اسپانسر داشته باشه ... و تبلیغات ساده ای در قسمتهای مختلف سایت نصب بشه.... واریز مستقیم پول نه شدنیه...و نه عقل حکم میکنه که اونو اختصاصی کرد... 

 :roll:

----------


## Amin_tus

همچنین آرش .... تو فکر کردی آیا میتوان برنامه های زیبا و بقول معروف حرفه ای را با این گروه پراکنده که دارای انواع خصوصیات مختلف و دارای تفکرات گوناگون هستند پدیدآورد؟
آیا براستی میتوان به تمامی انسانهایی که هر روزه در این سایت رفت و آمد میکنند اعتماد کرد؟
آیا این شرکت فرضی شما درهایش را بروی هر سارقی باز میگذارد تا برنامه ساخته شده را سرقت کند؟
آیا اهداف این شرکت فرضی میتواند در کنار انسانهای مجازی که بسیاری حتی دارای اسامی مجازی با افکار مجازی هستند شکل بگیرد؟
آیا همگی کارکنان این شرکت با زمان و ساعت هماهنگ شده هستند؟
آیا میتوان بدرستی برای آنها برنامه مشخصی تدوین نمود و مطمئن بود که آنها بدرستی از عهده تمامی آنها بر می آیند؟
آیا میتوان آنها را بدون حقوق و تنها جهت بر پا بودن یک صفحه فروم و یک سایت مجبور به کار و کوشش بی پایان کرد؟
برنامه ریزی این 6000 نفر پرسنل برای یک شرکت فرضی چقدر زمان خواهد برد؟
چه کسی یا کسانی حاضر به خریداری نرم افزار خواهند بود.... و آیا اصولاً اینترنت با پهنه گسترده خود قادر خواهد بود تا دیواری فرضی بدور خود ترسیم نموده تا جلوی حملات بیگانگان را بگیرد؟
تجربه نشان داده حتی با دقیق ترین و پیشرفته ترین برنامه ریزی برای تعداد اندکی انسان در برنامه نویسی در اغلب موارد آنطور که انتظار میرود از برنامه پیروی نشده و لغزشهای عظیمی در این راه بوجود می آید...
.....
و داستانهایی که نیاز به تامل فراوان دارند... من یادم می آید زمانیکه کودک بودم با همسالان خود می گفتیم بیایید بادبادکی بزرگ بسازیم تا از این سرزمین برویم.... و ... 
این تصورات با چنین شرکتی درست مثل همان بادبادک فرضی می ماند که گروهی که بقول خودشان متخصص هستند و به تخصص خود ایمان دارند میخواهند با آن پرواز کنند....
شما میدانید که ما هنوز در برنامه نویسی راههای نرفته بسیاری داریم که عبور از هر یک از آنان مردی میخواهد با اهداف والا ....
ما امروزه هنوز اسیر تکنولوژی های ساخته دست بورلند و مایکروسافت و ... هستیم و تنها دستورات برنامه های آنان را فرا میگیریم... 
پس نوشتن برنامه ای بزرگ که همه از این سایت انتظار دارند با یک شرکت فرضی با انسانهایی بدون مرز بدون هویت بدون دانش مشخص و با ایده های نامشخص بدون اراده قوی و بدون ایمان به هدف خود کاری بس عبس و بی هوده است که نه تنها باور کردنش مشکل است بلکه بارها در آغاز با شکست مواجه شده است... 

این سایت تنها 3 ماه وقت دارد نه سالیان دراز...........

----------


## mehdi123

سلام ... 
می بینم که هنوز به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدید ( البته می شد حدس زد )
من خودم رو از اعضای این سایت نمی دونم ( سو تفاهم نشه ... بخاطر این می گم که هیچ فعالیتی نداشتم ) و الان هم می خوام بی طرف نظر بدم ...
ببینید خودمون رو گول زدن دیگه بسته ... می دونید چرا تا الان ( بعد از 7 صفحه نظر دادن ) به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسیدید؟
تو حرفهای بچه ها همه چیز می شد پیدا کرد ... هر چیزی رو که فکر ش رو بکنید ولی شما یک سری مشکلات نچندان کوچیک دارید :
1- صورت مساله رو نفهمیدید ... در واقع هر کسی داره با ذهنیتی که خودش واسه خودش ساخته نظر می ده.
2- همه چیز رو با هم می خوایید ( اکثر نظرات این رو می رسوند ) هم می خواهید 6500 تا یوزر رو نگه دارید، هم می خواهید هزینه ها کم بشه، هم می خواهید تاپیک ها رو پاک نکنید، هم می خواهید همه بخش ها باشه، هم می خواهید روز به روز یوزر هاتون هم زیاد بشه ... خلاصه هم خدا رو می خواید هم خرما رو که کار منطقی نیست و البته 100٪ بدون نتیجه هستش.
3- مشکل بعدی اینه که همه ( - بعضی ها ) فکر منافع خودشون هستن ...
-----------------------------------------------------------------
1- مشکلی که الان پیش اومده اینه که آقا مهدی از پس مشکلات مالی بر نمی یاد ... فعلا باید کاری کرد که تا حد امکان مشکلات رفع بشه نه فکر سود کردن.
2- هیچ وقت نمی تونید همه چیز رو با هم داشته باشید. به نظر من همه چیزه سایت خوبه فقط اون رو پولی کنید ... بگذارید یوزر هاتون 10 برابر کمتر بشه ولی سایت زنده باشه. شما آقا مهدی تونستی به هدفت برسی و اون هم 2 سال کمک کردن به بروبچ ایرانی بود ( آقا مهدی و بقیه بچه ها ) حالا وقتش رسیده که سایت حالت خصوصی بگیره ... خصوصی فقط برای کسایی که براش ارزش قاپل هستن ( ارزش رو می تونن با پرداخت حق عضویت نشون بدن ) 
نکته : اگر هزینه آب و برق و تلفن رو هم به هزینه های سایت اضافه می کردید محشر می شد !! می تونم بپرسم چرا هزینه ها رو اینقدر بالا بردید ؟؟ اگه می خوایید می تونید پول عینک آقا مهدی رو هم حساب کنید ( به بهانه این که بخاطر کار روی سایت چشمشون ضعیف شده !!‌)
3- هیچ فکر کردید که چرا همه ( - بعضی ها ) با پولی شدن مخالف هستن و مدام می گن اگه این کار رو بکنید یوزر های سایت کم می شه ؟! بله ... اون ها فکر خودشون هستن چون مصلما خودشون اولین نفری هستن که دیگه نمیان سراغ سایت ( طبیعتا یوزر ها کم می شه ) فقط خواهش می کنم دیگه شعار ندید که ما هممون فکر مهدی هستیم ... نمی خوایم خودمون رو گول بزنیم.
---------------------------------------------------------------
1- از تبلیغات استفاده کنید
2- تیم پروژه برنامه نویسی منسجم راه بندازید ( برای فروش برنامه ها ) حکایت پروژه فروم asp.net نشه که عباس آقا بره همه کارها رو تنها انجام بده !!
3- سایت رو پولی کنید
4- یک فکر ی به حال امنیت سایت کنید
نکته : یک اقایی بود که خیلی جالب مطالب رو تفسیر کرده بود ولی یک چیزیش خیلی برام جالب بود ... ایشون 2-3 بار از این گلایه کرده بودن که بعضی ها می رن PHP-Nuke دیفیس می کنن و اسم خودشون رو می زارن هکر و به ایشون هم تیکه می ندازن. شمایی که حرف از security میزنی چرا سایت خودتون مدتی که داره با یک هکر زندگی !! می کنه و هیچ کس هم کاری نمی کنه ( home رو می گم ) البته نمی خوام این جا کل بندازم ( و مصلما شما نمی تونید با من کل کل کنید ) ولی اگه قرار باشه واسه یوزر هاتون آتنتیکیشن بزارید ولی عین آب خوردن هک بشه فایده نداره.
5- کسانی هستن که بدون هیچ چشم داشتی به این جور جمع ها کمک مالی می کنن. یک شماره حساب بدید تا هر کس هر قدر که می تونه کمک کنه ... 
نکته مهم : آقا مهدی این سایت ماله شماست. نه ماله همه بچه ها ... بچه ها فقط ازش استفاده کردن ( و بعضی ها شون هم به بقیه کمک کردن - من نوکر همه هستم ... ناراحت نشید یک موقع ) از این خوابهای رویایی بیاید بیرون و سریعتر تصمیم بگیرید ... اگه کسی نیاز داشته باشه این رو درک می کنه که باید پول بده تا استفاده کنه.
مطالب دیگه ای هم بود ولی یادم رفت !!
موفق باشید ...
قربون همگی م.ه.د.ی

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
من به تازگی با این سایت خیلی جالب آشنا شدم. الآن 7 سال است که با شبکه های اطلاع رسانی و ... همکاری میکنم و از قدیمیهای BBS ها هستم و سیساپ و سوچروایزر و منیجر و ... هم بودم. خلاصه بگذریم ! اینجا یک *کاربر جدید* هستم.
متاسفانه به دلیل عدم حمایت از بعضی فعالیتهای مفید مثل این سایت ( یا لااقل اینکه ما نمیدونیم کجا باید بریم) بعد از مدتی معمولا هم کمبود منابع مالی و گاهی هم منابع وقتی و ... باعث جلوگیری از ادامه کار میشه و اولین پیشنهاد هم همیشه پولی کردن است و ... ! ولی این پیشنهاد لااقل از نظر منطق ناقص من جالب نیست به چند دلیل:
کم شدن تعداد کاربران فعالپایین آمدن سطح علمی سایت و ...
ولی استفاده از تبلیغات خیلی کار خوبیه که میتونه این مشکل رو حل کنه و یک راه دیگه ! که نمیدونم تو این ساختار انجمن اجرا شده یا نه ؟! ما تو شبکه های قدیمی تحت داس داشتیم !
خواندن آفلاین سایت ! یعنی یک دیتا بیسی هست که برای هر کاربر آخرین مطلب خوانده شده در هر انجمن رو نگه میداره! بعدش که درخواست گرفتن مطالب میشه همه پست های جدید انجمنهایی که انتخاب کرده که میخواد براش فرستاده میشه در قالب یک فایل باینری ! بعد با یک برنامه همه رو میخونه و جواب میده و بعد یک فایل باینری جواب میفرسته به سایت ! سایت هم اونو به صورت خودکار توی دیتابیس انجمن قرار میده و ... ! حالا اگه توضیحات بیشتر خواستید میدم. از قبیل خواندن میسیج ها و میل ها و ...
خاصیتش چیه ؟ :
 هزینه اینترنت بچه ها کلی میاد پایینتلفن ها روزی 2 3 ساعت اضافه مشغول نمیشهوقتی به سیستم وصل نیستیم میتونیم مطالب رو بخونیمجواب ها سر فرصت تر داده میشه و کیفیت کار میاد بالاتر حجم اطلاعات دانلودی از سایت به شدت کم میشه(چون فقط یک فایل فشرده شده میگیریم و این همه تگ و غیره نداره + جدول و ... چیزایی هست که برای هر مطلب کشیده میشه و کلی سند داریم که در اون صورت لازم نیست و این باعث میشه که خرج سایت خیلی خیلی کم شههاست کمتری نیاز میشه چون سیستم ذخیره ارتقاع پیدا میکنه و ...
اگه این طرح عملی بشه خیلی خیلی خوب میشه ! تازه اگه برنامش هست که به ما بگید اگه نیست خودمون میتونیم بنویسیم و به همه جاهایی که انجمن دارند بفروشیم و خودش یه منبع درآمده

حالا بعدا مفصلا ان شائ الله صحبت میکنیم

راستی من خودم برنامه نویس سیستم و دسکتاپ و شبکه و ... هستم و به چندین زبان هم آشنایی دارم ولی بیشتر تو ویپوالها با دلفی و سی بیلدر کار میکنم
قربان همگی
*میرهادی*

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

بنظر من همان حق عضویت ماهانه (یا سالانه) مناسبتر است، چراکه بسادگی برای هر کسی قابل فهم و پذیرش خواهد بود، و ...

ضمناً تمام اعضای این سایت در اداراتی یا موسسات آموزشی وابسته به دولتی کار می کنند، که هر کس بنا بر موقعیت خود باید منابع لازم برای ادامه کار سایت را مورد توجه قرار داده و در اداره خود تبصره و ماده واحده لازم را بیابد،(NGO چیزی تبصره ای) بعضی ادارات برای ظاهر نیز این تبصره ها را نیز تصویب و اجرا میکنند البته این را نیز باید بگویم که، از این حرفها ادرات زیاد می زنند و کمتر عمل می کنند، ولی بعضی وقتها از ترمز در رفته نیز عمل می کنند، و اگر یکی از آن بدون ترمزها بنفع ما انجام شود، مشکلات سایت بخوبی حل خواهد شد، و این بر می گردد، که نظر و مساعدت دوستان که توجه مناسب به این موضوع را داشته باشند!
و راه حلهای دیگر . . .

حال این نظر مدیران سایت و باقی دوستان که چگونه درخواست کنند.

متشکرم. منصور بزرگمهر 1383/4/12ساعت 3:44 بامداد

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

ابتداً موضوعی که بیان می کنم، قصد طعنه به مسئولان زحمت کش سایت برنامه نویس نمی باشد، بلکه موضعی است که بفکر بنده رسیده است، و می خواهم آنرا نیز بیان کنم.
اگر سایت برنامه نویس دچار مشکلات مالی می باشد، این بنده خدا آقای خسرو مترجمی که یک شبکه ماهواره ای در مورد کامپیوتر itc ایجاد کرده چه باید بکند، که مطمئناً(احتمالاً) خرج بیشتر خواهد داشت، و اگر قرار ما ماهی 2000 تومان اشتراک سایت بدهیم، حتما اشتراک شبکه itc خدا بداد برسه، که فکرش نکنم، شب راحتتر می خوابم، و . . .

متشکرم . منصور بزرگمهر 1383/4/12 ساعت 4:00 بامداد

----------


## Keramatifar

عزیز دل برادر
اولاً  آقای خسرو مترجمی که من خودم تا 2-3 ماه پیش خیلی باهاش ارتباط داشتم، هیچ بحث تخصصی در تلویزیونش نداره و فقط به رفع مشکلات کاربران معمولی کامپیوتر و گاهاً PowerUser ها می پردازه و سطح کاریش به هیچ وجه با این سایت و موضوعاتش قابل مقایسه نیست ...
ثانیاً شما میدونید که اسپانسرهای تلویزیون ITC و آقای خسرو مترجمی کین؟
شرکت مایکروسافت و شرکت IBM کلیه هزینه های ماهانه این تلویزیون رو تامین میکنند و گذشته از این میدونید هزینه هر ثانیه پخش آگهی در تلویزیون ITC چقدر است؟ و احتمالا میبینید که چقدر هم آگهی پخش میکنند. 
پس در نتیجه اگر بدونید آقای مترجمی از راه اندازی و اداره این تلویزیون ماهانه چقدر کاسبه یک شب که چیزی نیست تا یک هفته هر شب خوابتون نمیبره ...

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
خوب ! ما هم اسپانسر بگیریم و تبلیغ کنیم ! 
چه اشکالی داره ؟
بای

----------


## vDelphi

سلام
راستش خیلی وقته که منتظرم از این بحث یه نتیجه گیری بشه ولی مثله اینکه قرار نیست به این زودیها این بحث به نتیجه برسه! خودم رو این موضوع و پیشنهادهای ارائه شده خیلی فکر کردم و به این نتیجه رسیدم که قبل از فکر کردن به موضوعاتی نظیر ثبت شرکت و NGO و... بهتره راه کارهایی ارائه بدیم که به واقیعت نزدیکتر بوده و عملی تر باشند.

بنابراین منم راه حلهایی رو که از لحاظ عملی بودن-در کوتاه مدت-نزدیکتر به واقعیت هستند رو میگم:

1. همانطوری که بقیه دوستان پیشنهاد داده بودن بخشهای غیر ضروری و متفرقه کاملا از سایت حذف شوند و فقط بخشهای اصلی در سایت باقی بمانند و فقط یک بخش تحت عنوان متفرقه برای موضوعاتی که در قالب بخشهای اصلی نمی گنجند در نظر گرفته شود.(این کار حداقل دو مزیت در بر دارد: اول اینکه از Data Transfer سایت به شدت کاسته میشود و دوم اینکه سایت کمی حالت تخصصی تر میگیرد)

2. بر میزان و تنوع CDهای سایت افزوده گردد و قیمت آنها کاهش یابد چون بر رغبت خرید آنها اضافه میشود(کاهش قیمت در دراز مدت باعث استقبال بیشتر و سود آوری بیشتر میشود)
همزمان میتوان بر تنوع CDها هم اضافه کرد  به عنوان مثال:
چون اکثر افراد حاضر در این سایت به برنامه نویسی مشغولند و تاکنون برنامه های زیادی به زبانهای مختلف نوشته اند میشود سورس کدهای اعضا را جمع آوری کرده و در ضمینه ها و سطوح گوناگون روی CD به فروش رسانید.(کم نیستند افرادی که در این سایت و جاهای مشابه برای انجام پروژه های دانشجویی و شرکتی و ... دنبال برنامه و سورس کد هستند).

3. یک شماره حساب برای کمک به سایت اختصاص یابد و اعضا بنا به میل خود مبلغی را به صورت روزانه ماهیانه  سالیانه.... واریز کند.  شاید یک نفر هیچ  یک نفر 1000 یا 10000 یا... را به صورت دلخواه واریز کند(یادمون باشه که حداقل تو ایران همیشه انجام یک کار به صورت دلخواه نتیجه بهتر و موثرتری از انجام همان کار به صورت اجباری دارد).

4. تبلیغات هم که همیشه بهترین درآمد برای سایتها بوده خب چرا سایت برنامه نویس این کار رو نکنه که این همه کاربر هم داره؟ فکر کنم همه حاضر باشن که با معرفی و تبلیغ  سایت به دوستانشون این سایت رو بیشتر به سایرین هم بشناسونن.حتی اگه هر نفر بتونه فقط یک نفر به سایت اضافه کنه تعداد اعضای سایت به راحتی به 13000 نفر میرسه(همیشه تعداد یوزر بیشتر=تعداد sponser و تبلیغات بیشتر)
 (سایتهای بزرگی مثل !Yahoo و Google هم با تکیه بر تعداد کاربران زیادشون کسب درآمد میکنن) 

در نهایت لازم به یادآوری که هر کدوم از راههای فوق میتونه بخشی از هزینه های سایت رو  به عهده بگیره و پس از انجام این کارها میتوان راه حلهایی مانند NGO و ... را هم در نظر گرفت.

لطفا آقا مهدی هم نظرشو بگه و به طورکل بهتره که هر چه سریعتر راه کارهایی برای مقابله با این بحران! منظور شود.

مخلص همه دوستان
وحید

----------

